#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-04
<Unit193> `config channel plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease wily
<ubot93> The operation succeeded.
<phillw> #linuxpadawan
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-05
<wxl> gsilva: you ready for your session? :)
<wxl> gsilva: you ready for tomrorow?
<gsilva> sorry, wans't here
<gsilva> yea, I am :)
<wxl> gsilva: great, i'm excited
<gsilva> Me too
<gsilva> Hopefully we can achieve something from there
<wxl> i was part of the community q&a session today and there was much discussion about how to encourage membership
<gsilva> really? that's cool!
<wxl> so i think coupling our work encouraging contributions will make a big difference
<wxl> i was also caught riding my bike in the community roundtable this morning XD
<gsilva> lool
<wxl> in there we had an interesting discussion of calling for "bite-sized contributions"
<wxl> like to put it in terms of your work, maybe you're sick on release day. well, you could put a call out
<wxl> that kind of thing
<wxl> (Maybe not the best example)
<wxl> gsilva: https://twitter.com/wxl/status/595702678296072193 you can even see me in a helmet next to belkinsa XD
<gsilva> loool! That's cool
<Unit193> wxl: Excellent!
<wxl> Unit193: :)
<gsilva> How were you commuting to work while online? 3G data?
<wxl> 4G
<wxl> this *IS* america XD
<wxl> gsilva: so did you prepare any slides or are we just chatting? i hope the latter :)
<Unit193> wxl: So, capped at 5G month! :P
<gsilva> Just chatting, specially since people also are bringing other topics
<gsilva> I have some stuff underlined that I wish to talk about, but there are no strict rules
<wxl> nice
<phillw> hi folks, how goes UOS ?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-06
<phillw> deafening silence .....
<wxl> phillw: sorry was in a meeting. good so far!
<wxl> phillw: would you believe that a couple release team folks actually spent the time to seriously discuss making a text-only ubiquity?
<phillw> good, it was discussed prior to my departing about the fact of separating out alternate just for server and amending ubiquity.
<phillw> I was in the minority of 1 when all other teams abandoned alternate and was told that they would no longer do alternate. I asked how they expected the server edition to be installed and there was a collective "Oh, fuck, we forgot about that"... Make sure they do not do it again.
<phillw> They called me a trouble causer, because I care and speak my mind. But there are times when you have just to make sure they are following their own rules :)
<Titch05W> Morning, good mornin' .
 * rafaellaguna howls
<Titch05W> rafaellaguna, Cant count on buying into that, somehow :)
<Titch95e> phillw, ping
<wxl> gsilva: soryr i missed everything :(
<wxl> gsilva: i could have weaseled out of the sales meeting but unexpected visitor from the other side of the ocean i couldn't
<phillw> hi Titch95e
<wxl> belkinsa: so sorry about that :( did it go well regardless?
<belkinsa> It did
<wxl> good. i'll watch the video, but any take home messages or anything?
<belkinsa> The Show and Tell idea should go on, the game on needs develment, and the switch will be talked on the mailing list
<wxl> should go on?
<gsilva> No problem, wxl. It was a good meeting and hopefully something will get out of there :)
<belkinsa> gsilva and I want to keep on promoting that idea so we can have it running.
<wxl> ok cool
<wxl> so any work items for me?
<Titch95e> phillw, Hi there .. just joining UDS , but I've finished now.
<belkinsa> None, sorry.  But if you want develop that game/contest you can
<Titch95e> belkinsa, What game contest ?
<belkinsa> It's wxl's idea, ask him.
<belkinsa> Sorry, I'm a bit tired and I still have two more sessions to come to
<Titch95e> oh, I thought you were doing it.
<belkinsa> Titch95e, and it's UOS now
<Titch95e> belkinsa, right. Where are you, there ?
<belkinsa> No session right but readying for Ubuntu Women one
<Titch95e> oh, ok yur a woman ?
<belkinsa> Yes
 * Titch95e thinks women are much needed in OpenSource.
<belkinsa> You are welcome to join the session it will be IRC only
<Titch95e> fair enough .. what'ss the hashtag #channel name, then ?
<belkinsa>  #ubuntu-uos-community
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/
<wxl> Titch95e: i'm going to be developing a "contest" if you will for lubuntu QA
<EuroHike> wxl, have you wiki'd this yet ?
<wxl> EuroHike: not yet.
<EuroHike> and have you done this kinda thing before ?
<wxl> EuroHike: i've got an example
<EuroHike> Good luck with yur 1st attempt, then.
<wxl> have some insight to share EuroHike ?
<EuroHike> I've just been to the dentist .. I got a fillling.
 * EuroHike tucks into his noodles and stew.
<belkinsa> That's what IRC is for, to chat in text.
<EuroHike> right, but is lubuntu-dev .. So I better give an example >
<EuroHike> hang-on.
<EuroHike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2sBMoCane0 [3mins]
<EuroHike> I had to log out of google for that .. !
<EuroHike> Wat do you thnk of da video ?
<EuroHike> wxl, you've gone quiet.
<wxl> sorry, involved in the plenary
<wxl> EuroHike: is this yours?
<gsilva> wxl, I am sending you a file that I'd like you to read and give me feedback about it. I know you're a bit busy and the file needs a load of revisions, but things will come with time
<gsilva> wxl, are you at work?
<wxl> gsilva: yep
<gsilva> Okay, no prob. Sent you an email today and was hoping to find time to discuss it with you
<gsilva> but it can be at another time
<wxl> sorry man :(
<gsilva> C'mon, no biggie
<gsilva> and there's something I also wanted to discuss in private
<gsilva> Just to know your opinion
<wxl> well it's been a busy day
<wxl> if you don't mind me popping in and out i'm happy to discuss anything with you :)
<gsilva> It may require some time to answer
<gsilva> but... let's give it a try
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-07
<Kamilion> wxl: Hey, did you perhaps mean using urwid to make ubiquity available on a console?
<Klubuntu> Is it higher system requirements for 15.04 then 14.04.2 ? And i am not sure what to use xubuntu or lubuntu. I have 1Gb ram.
<wxl> Kamilion: no, but i have no clue what urwid is, so do elucidate.
<Kamilion> wxl: here's an urwid-based json editor written in python: http://puu.sh/hD8Cs/3e7f8d9d61.png
<Kamilion> http://urwid.org/examples/index.html   basically, fancy terminal stuff.
<wxl> Kamilion: well we could certainly leverage that if need be. but no, that's not what i meant.
<Kamilion> Aw. Darn.
<Kamilion> I would have liked to see a nice ubiquity interface in urwid
<wxl> Kamilion: if you want to take on the task of making such a thing with the goal of having it be lightweight, knock yourself out
<wxl> seriously, the release team would love you and so would i
<Kamilion> i'd honestly love to; but I can't dedicate the time at the moment
<Kamilion> later on once I'm actually familiar with it all, I might consider taking a stab at it
<Kamilion> right now I'm not really too well versed in dealing with concurrency in python
<Kamilion> I'm looking at several methods of implimentation, focusing on python 3.4, but in some cases having fallbacks to 2.7 for now
<Kamilion> depending on how I decide to write the code, it may run unmodified on both 3.4 and 2.7.9
<ianorlin> hmm juffed doesn't have markdown or restructured text syntax highlighting
<Kamilion> speaking of which, is there a list of core things that still rely on python2?
<ianorlin> apt-cache rdepends?
<Kamilion> if I recall correctly, there was a release goal a while ago of dumping py2 from the installer image
<Kamilion> i know it wasn't reached; but I'm curious as to it's progress; and I don't really recall where I read about it or how long ago other than that it was less than 2 years ago.
<Kamilion> was probably an lwn article or something
<Kamilion> ah
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3
<Kamilion> that's talking about the touch images
<Kamilion> ah, found it
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsTPythonVersions
<wxl> Kamilion: there was a uos session on that but i didn't attend
<Kamilion> were they recorded?
<ianorlin> yes
<Kamilion> assuming they'll take some time to process.
<Nairolf21> Hi, wxl. I wonder if it would not be better to use the W3C tool for searching broken links. And, after, use Python and parse the source code in order to make some scrapping. Because it's very very too long doing this manually...
<wxl> Nairolf21: sounds reasonable
<Nairolf21> Because, this tool is great but it doesn't return these links in a text format, for example. So, as everybody can launch this tool, they can have access to these links. But without text format, it's almost useful, because you need to launch it and it takes long time to run and inspect all links. Also, it use recursion, but doesn't work correctly. If you go out to the domain, it keeps searching links....
<wxl> sounds like a good improvement then Nairolf21 :)
<Nairolf21> Okay, I'll try to do that. Never parse web source page before ;)
<Nairolf21> bye ;)
<ahoneybun> poke gsilva and wxl
<wxl> gsilva: you need to talk with ahoneybun
<gsilva> Hi
<ahoneybun> hey gsilva
<gsilva> I'm here, I'm here :)
<gsilva> heloo, ahoneybun
<wxl> ahoneybun is a kubuntu docs guy
<wxl> he can totally help with the wiki project
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing your on the wiki.ubuntu.com pages? or just packaged up for now
<ahoneybun> ?
<gsilva> Oh, that's very cool! I found a possible contributor - he has spoken to you today, wxl - which also gave me a boost
<gsilva> on those pages mainly, yes. Then I'll (try) to take care of the Community wiki
<ahoneybun> links gsilva?
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> gsilva: this is the current setup we have at Kubuntu: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<wxl> ok, i'm actuallty going back to work now
<wxl> congrats again gsilva
<wxl> and thanks again for the help ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np wxl
<ahoneybun> really have done nothing yet on my end though
<wxl> ahoneybun: the contact is very meaningful
<wxl> at present gsilva is on his own for the most part
<ahoneybun> of course
<wxl> and despite that he has persevered and made huge progress
<wxl> he's a natural leader
<wxl> you give him a little help, it goes a longw ay :)
<ahoneybun> like he said we should pull togehter
<ahoneybun> *together
<gsilva> You don't have a domain under wiki.ubuntu.com? We have our focus over there. Feels more appropriate, even though it can be implemented in our official website later
<ahoneybun> we moved it since they have a very nice wiki under MediaWiki
<ahoneybun> the ubuntu wiki uses the markup MoinMoin
<ahoneybun> plus we use KDE software
<gsilva> Unfortunately, I'm no power-user, hence I can't implement such thing on my own. Either way, I never was too bothered of the current form, since it makes sense in my opinion. Besides, Ubuntu brings advertisement to other flavours :P
<ahoneybun> that is true, but KDE has a large Global name
<ahoneybun> same has Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> someone on the team talked to the KDE people
<ahoneybun> gsilva: have any HTML and CSS knowledge?
<gsilva> Very short. Not on an independent level
<ahoneybun> this is a very nice tool someone shared with me: https://jsfiddle.net
<ahoneybun> I wish we could all use one system so we are not so disconnected
<ahoneybun> *other then wiki.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> here is some work on it: http://jsfiddle.net/ahoneybun/43vgd831/
<gsilva> we also have stuff at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<gsilva> That's a great finding :o
 * ahoneybun logs in and makes changes
<ahoneybun> gsilva: I would move a few things around on that main page
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<gsilva> ahoneybun, would you mind to stick around on this channel? I wish to collaborate with you guys frequently. My idea to the wiki is to try different approaches to make it more easy to use, that contains enough information for all kinds of users and then we can prepare some things to our own teams
<gsilva> and ofc, exchange experiences and methodologies to work together. That would be great :)
<gsilva> yes, that wiki will be very troublesome to fix. There a lot of dead pages
<ahoneybun> gsilva: I've already save the channel so I'll be in here very time I'm on IRC :)
<ahoneybun> *every time
<gsilva> Our wiki is a bit of a mess. There are linkings to both wikis so you're constantly jumping back and forth
<ahoneybun> yea I see that
<gsilva> One either finds a way to put everything only in one place
<ahoneybun> we'll get it in order
<gsilva> and find a purpose for both Wikis
<gsilva> or just have the same structure in both websites
<ahoneybun> been awhile since I touch MoinMoin lol
<ahoneybun> gsilva: this is your main page: http://jsfiddle.net/ahoneybun/83k52kkx/
<gsilva> I never used this tool, so I don't know what to look for
<gsilva> MoinMoin is easy to use, to be honest :P
<ahoneybun> it's nothing till you see MediaWiki
<ahoneybun> I started with it as well
<ahoneybun> first I'll go those big blue buttons to check their links
<gsilva> ahoneybun, thank you for your collaborations. You don't need to do that, by the way. I'm still thinking about a structure for our Wiki and use the fact that we have no release on hands to work on that
<ahoneybun> gsilva: why are Applications and Setup on one page?
<gsilva> Your idea of having our own dedicated Wiki is interesting, but I'm keeping it at wiki.Ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<gsilva> This week was a very busy one. I also had some drawbacks on my thesis and tomorrow I have a job interview
<gsilva> But when things settle down a bit again, I'll work on that for good
<ahoneybun> gsilva: I always take reference from http://docs.xubuntu.org
<gsilva> I also have something else on hands, but I need other's approval to go on - I'm looking at you, wxl :P
<gsilva> Here's thing that may be interesting to you guys, ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> this is nice as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<ahoneybun> wait is this you ? https://launchpad.net/~gustavosantaremsilva
<gsilva> yes, I am
<gsilva> yea, I like their Wiki
<ahoneybun> you gave the wrong link in the meeting
<ahoneybun> oh I did not see the other link
<gsilva> ahoneybun, I fixed my mistake
<gsilva> I also posted that :)
<ahoneybun> yea I just read it
 * ahoneybun branches lp:lubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> I found this recently and was looking into it: https://readthedocs.org
<gsilva> let me know if there's something I can do to help with the Manual. Unfortunately, I've been finding troubles to do all of this by my own, so I am now hunting new contributors to help :)
<gsilva> That is interesting :)
<ahoneybun> I'm sorta working solo, I have others who work from time to time and help
<ahoneybun> so kinda am and kinda not
<gsilva> Right, I know the feeling :D
<ahoneybun> its all good though
<ahoneybun> team work
<gsilva> Indeed. Team efforts, strategic thinking and thinking ahead (are these the same!?)
<gsilva> Eventually things pay off :)
<ahoneybun> for sure
 * ahoneybun is going to Spain for his work
<gsilva> Specially when we deliver. The feeling is just amazing
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> for sure
<gsilva> Well, we'll be in touch. I need to get myself kind of prepared for my job interview tomorrow. Thank you for the support, ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> no problem, I'm around 19:00 UTC or so
<gsilva> Alright, no problem. I'm usually around all day - Unemployed life sucks
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> employed life sucks a bit less
<gsilva> If you're happy with what you do, then its great - from personal experience
<ahoneybun> yea I could be in a worst place
<ahoneybun> I'm really liking readthedocs
<ahoneybun> gsilva: ^ for later
<ianorlin> hmm I instlaled lxqt from the mini but had a wierd thing where it booted to a white screen when sddm was supposed to start
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-08
<ianorlin> but then I installed upstart got it to boot to sddm and a theme
<ianorlin> removed upstart still boots
<ianorlin> removed some other libraries it pulled in and I can't really explain it
<ianorlin> migh have to install from mini iso again and pull everything in
<ianorlin> and then report a bug
<ianorlin> hmm had an appointment so couldn't make lxqt show and tell might want to watch it
<wxl> anyone booted the 15.04 i386 from the lubuntu.net site on bare metal?
<Kamilion> wxl: nah, I'll go do that now
<Eliz> kami's typing
<Eliz> awh
<Eliz> was gonna ninja
<annoyingquestion> hi guys i have a question
<annoyingquestion> what is the application that runs the clipboard on lubuntu? what happens every time i press ctrl+c for example?
<Kamilion> i don't think that's any single application
<Kamilion> rather, it's part of the xwindows protocol itself
<annoyingquestion> oh i see
<Kamilion> there are some tools that can send input from the cli to the x clipboard, such as xclip
<Kamilion> but in general, something like lxterm or gnome-terminal is leveraging the X clipboard
<annoyingquestion> outside of the terminal though? is it all xlip interacting with lxde?
<Kamilion> still xwindows; depends on which application, since lxde is the name of the collection of tools (eg, lxpanel, pcmanfm, leafpad)
<Kamilion> but they're all interacting with the x clipboard
<Kamilion> and there's a couple tools out there to give clipboard histories and such
<Kamilion> I havn't used them, but I'm aware of their existance
<Kamilion> everything's going topsy turvy right now because wayland is moving in
<Kamilion> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yp99PzEORDI/T1no3lrZlCI/AAAAAAAAABI/RV7ODuT6qlw/s1600/EGL-Mesa-Wayland-arch.png
<annoyingquestion> is this happening in the next release of ubuntu?
<Kamilion> no idea
<Kamilion> wayland's already around in the repos
<Kamilion> and xwayland is a bridge from the older X protocol to a wayland display, much the same way that XQuartz works on osx.
<Kamilion> so the older stuff won't stop working overnight or anything
<Kamilion> basically, the issue is that X is really old and creaky and over time, 3D stuff like opengl was hacked into it
<Kamilion> o/
<annoyingquestion> hi sorry i have a bad connection
<annoyingquestion> so from a program that reads keyboard input, how can i use that input to paste it somewhere else?
<Kamilion> middle click in X
<Kamilion> or menu -> paste
<annoyingquestion> no i mean
<annoyingquestion> in programming
<annoyingquestion> c or bash
<annoyingquestion> that's why i wanted to know what app uses the clipboard on lxde
<annoyingquestion> to see the source code
<Kamilion> uh
<Kamilion> I don't think there's any easy way to *do* that offhand
<annoyingquestion> i know haha
<Kamilion> as the 'paste' middlemouse button in X will paste it into whatever *the cursor is over*
<Kamilion> so without controlling the cursor? *shrug*
<Kamilion> you could do something like that in wayland pretty easy though
<Kamilion> but X is old and convoluted
<Kamilion> you CAN do what yo ask
<annoyingquestion> so to do something as simple as that i have to dig to x libraries?
<Kamilion> but you'd have to understand the X protocol, the clipboard, how to select a client window and a specific widget (like chrome's URL bar, for instance)
<Kamilion> yeah, X is old and obtuse
<annoyingquestion> i see
<annoyingquestion> how would wayland be any different?
<Kamilion> the X11R4 specification was released in December 1989
<Kamilion> and hasn't really changed much since then.
<Kamilion> plugins were created to do things like Direct Rendering (opengl)
<Kamilion> which is generally what we use today
<Kamilion> and the X protocol doesn't really get used other than as a RPC mechanism
<Kamilion> most things like GTK+ and QT do "clientside rendering"
<Kamilion> because, well, honestly? X11R4 from 1989 had *antialiasing*
<Kamilion> but... It looks terrible today. :D
<annoyingquestion> ohh i see
<Kamilion> so most app developers go "no, sorry, I'll bake the pixels myself and just send it over as a finished image"
<Kamilion> X is an immediate mode protocol
<Kamilion> "draw this line here, now draw this box on top"
<Kamilion> so it was great in the 90s, but it kind of shows it's age now
<annoyingquestion> so x isn't updated anymore basically?
<Kamilion> if you open up something like mtpaint
<Kamilion> and see the 'line' tool and the 'box' tool and the 'oval' tool
<Kamilion> that's like the primitives you have to work with in X
<Kamilion> core X? nope, not really. if you did that, you'd break backwards compatibility
<Kamilion> so old stuff from the 90s that still works (like AutoCAD) would break
<Kamilion> so what happens instead is, plugins for X are made instead
<Kamilion> the biggest one right now is DRI, direct rendering infrastructure
<Kamilion> which basically says "get out of the way X, and let me just dump pixels right into the video card"
<annoyingquestion> is it really so hard to change just a few things from the core and nothing will go wrong?
<Kamilion> but X is really a glorified remote procedure call language
<Kamilion> so it has more than just graphics tools
<Kamilion> it also deals with keyboard input and mouse/wacom pads
<Kamilion> and it *USED* to set up the VGA cards, back in the day
<Kamilion> but now the kernel does that with KMS
<Kamilion> (which is why X is still run as root)
<Kamilion> now the kernel knows all about modern GPUs and how to change resolutions (it's been a standard for like 24 years now)
<Kamilion> and now that we've gotten rid of CRTs for the most part, a lot of that baggage went away too
<Kamilion> like having to write synchronization modelines for specific resolutions and monitors
<Kamilion> "no, this one needs 31.74khz, not 31.72khz"
<Kamilion> now we've got LCDs with digital interfaces like DVI and HDMI
<Kamilion> we're still stuck with the software history of having to support all that stuff
<Kamilion> after all, linux still runs happily on a pentium 2 from before y2k, right? :)
<annoyingquestion> so wayland won't work well on old computers?
<Kamilion> anyway, the other really common parts of X that are still in use are it's input handling system, xkbd (slowly getting replaced by libinput)
<Kamilion> it works pretty good these days
<Kamilion> about a year ago they added 'pixman' support for using the CPU to draw instead of requiring GL support
<Kamilion> it's still about twice as fast as X, haha
<annoyingquestion> that's good though right?
<Kamilion> let's see... x's font system is still in partial use.... the clipboard stuff, keyboard mappings... uhhh.
<Kamilion> oh, window properties.
<Kamilion> *alll* the linux window managers deal with window properties that expose some information
<Kamilion> like, 'does this window have a titlebar'
<Kamilion> popup tooltips are windows too!
<Kamilion> the graphics system on linux is a big mishmash
<Kamilion> it's always been one of the larger headaches, IMHO
 * Kamilion has been abusing linux since about 1995ish
<Kamilion> back before automatic device discovery and configuration
<Kamilion> so every time you installed linux, you'd have to write a configuration file called xf86config that told it things like, what resolution to set, where to find the mouse (PS/2 or which serial port), what language the keyboard map should be set to, all kinds of stuff
<annoyingquestion> oh i read somewhere about that
<Kamilion> and they had a little script that would list all the VGA cards it knew about (somewhere around 80) and all the monitors it knew about (somewhere around 400)
<Kamilion> xf86setup
<Kamilion> so you didn't have to sit there and do math with the viewsonic monitor manual
<Kamilion> these days, we have things like plug and play and USB device enumeration
<Kamilion> so we don't have to ask the user what card they have, just look up what the PCI bus says exists
<Kamilion> (yay, lspci!)
<wxl> Kamilion: you all booted yet?
<Kamilion> i still remember the days of jumpering soundcards to set their memory address
<Kamilion> wxl: yeah, 15.04 fired up fine on my AMD 1100T/radeon
<Kamilion> 32bit
<annoyingquestion> if wayland is set to default, there would have to be written new open source graphics drivers? or could the old ones work?
<wxl> thx Kamilion
<Kamilion> annoyingquestion: all of that work's already done, it relies on the 3d drivers originally written for X DRI
<Kamilion> it's all working and has been for about a year now
<annoyingquestion> oh i see
<Kamilion> but they're still discussing various implimentation details
<Kamilion> like, libinput is just gaining wacom tablet support now
<Kamilion> as of like, last month
<Kamilion> sec, lemme find the link to rebecca black os
<Kamilion> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/
<Kamilion> ^ based on ubuntu, updated today
<annoyingquestion> looks promising
<annoyingquestion> i hope they can fix the fglrx tearing
<Kamilion> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/files/2015-03-07/
<Kamilion> i don't think it works with the propritary drivers yet
<Kamilion> but that doesn't matter, "radeon" (the driver) has improved so much with AMD's support over the last two years
<annoyingquestion> i meant the radeonhd sorry i mixed it up
<Kamilion> 15.04's 'radeon' open source driver is quite good these days
<annoyingquestion> still not worth the upgrade from 14.04 though right?
<Kamilion> dunno
<Kamilion> I don't do any DRI stuff
<Kamilion> I'm mostly working inside vmware workstation on servery stuff
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy  <--- the project I'm currently working on
<annoyingquestion> the updated lxde apps have fixed a lot of bugs but it's better to wait for the next lts version
<annoyingquestion> wow advanced stuff
<Kamilion> it's just a patched lubuntu iso
<Kamilion> purged out the applications like abiword
<Kamilion> added some server packages
<Kamilion> just normal apt stuff
<Kamilion> and some edits in /etc
<Kamilion> but it's rigged up on top of the livecd
<Kamilion> so it's meant to be run from a USB stick, not installed
<annoyingquestion> did you use something like linux from scratch or you compiled the lubuntu source code?
<Kamilion> neither
<annoyingquestion> how does it work thought?
<annoyingquestion> *though
<Kamilion> used ubuntu-builder to unpack the lubuntu .iso's squashfs, chroot into it, apt-get purge <packages>
<Kamilion> packed up the squashfs and stuck it back in the iso
<annoyingquestion> wow so you can just change a package and put it in the prepackaged iso like that?
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/hFPw0/08fe08472d.jpg
<Kamilion> i just close synaptic when i'm done, and click the 'build' button
<annoyingquestion> that's a very useful utility
<Kamilion> yes, it's built into my ISO too
<Kamilion> so it can unpack itself and apply upgrades
<annoyingquestion> does it build the entire system from scratch? does it take a long time? does it only work on advanced systems?
<Kamilion> no, i download the original lubuntu iso
<Kamilion> and then it just grabs packages from the ubuntu repositories, just like it was running
<Kamilion> i don't have to compile anything
<annoyingquestion> is there a 14.04 and above repository that has this package?
<Kamilion> it's in my ppa
<annoyingquestion> what is it what is it
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kamilion/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-builder
<annoyingquestion> thank you
<Kamilion> it shows up in the 'system tools' menu
<annoyingquestion> does it have any extra packages i need to install?
<annoyingquestion> like dependencies
<Kamilion> yes, the proper dependancies are listed, so apt will get them
<annoyingquestion> nice
<Kamilion> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kamilion/ubuntu-builder
<Kamilion> sudo apt-get update
<Kamilion> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-builder
<annoyingquestion> says this touch: cannot touch ‘/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/kamilion-ubuntu-builder.gpg’: No such file or directory
<annoyingquestion> is that bad?
<Kamilion> hm
<Kamilion> i think that means it'll warn about package authentication
<annoyingquestion> should i use the y ppa manager on it?
<Kamilion> sure
<Kamilion> if you know how to deal with PPAs already
<Unit193> Think you may want -ot
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kamilion/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-builder/+files/ubuntu-builder_2.5.2-gb3-1_all.deb  is the direct link
<Kamilion> which does have the dependancies listed inside the .deb
<annoyingquestion> ohh thanks that's easier
<Kamilion> so opening it with gdebi or something should prompt to install them all
<Kamilion> I didn't write it
<annoyingquestion> launchpad has a very weird layout i can't find the .debs
<Kamilion> so if it breaks, "I'm sorry to hear that"
<wxl> oh yay i got more keybase.io invites. anyone want one?
<Kamilion> oh, i probably do too
<Kamilion> ahahaha
<Kamilion> "Invitations Available: 10
<Kamilion> Apparently the admins like you."
<wxl> oh hahahah
<wxl> hahhaha i love that picture of you XD
<Kamilion> yeah, it's the one I used to use before switching to the one now on github
<Kamilion> my hair is no longer that full and youthful
<wxl> that one totally looks like you
<wxl> the one on github :)
<Kamilion> well, it should.
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/kamilion
<Kamilion> it was the cover art to one of my albums
<wxl> oh
<wxl> what sorts of music we got here?
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/kamilion/sets/dj-kamilion-here-we-go-again-2004
<Kamilion> that album, specifically
<Kamilion> heh
<Kamilion> although i reused it when i uploaded all the rest
<Kamilion> but I also repost lots of music from other people I follow on soundcloud
<Kamilion> some of it's goofy, I happen to like mashups and chiptunes
<wxl> is that InSoc i hear in here we go? :)
<Kamilion> quite possibly
<wxl> hehe
<Kamilion> I ran into some german kid using the same nickname; he asked me if I had a back catalog that he could remix
<Kamilion> so I posted up everything I had left on my google music account
<Kamilion> whatever else I have is stashed in a CD case somewhere
<Kamilion> and it's unlikely I have any of the original modules I tracked (and stole hella patterns and insturments from other people)
<Kamilion> so you WILL hear common shit in there
<Kamilion> I used the amen break a LOT
<wxl> ic
<Kamilion> i just recently recovered some of my old .xm insturments
<Kamilion> so I might get back into tracking again
<wxl> i can't stop listening to this https://wagawaga.bandcamp.com/album/the-parabola-ep
<wxl> speaking of amen
<Kamilion> there's modern stuff like milkytracker
<Kamilion> haha, keytar!
<Kamilion> nice.
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/junglesyndicate/sets/wagawaga-parabola-ep-jsd007
<Kamilion> there's the set off soundcloud
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/wAgAwAgA  ooh, he's been active as of 5-7 months ago
<wxl> ooooh jungle syndicate
<wxl> he does some nice acid too
<Kamilion> yeah, you'd probably like my soundcloud stream then
<wxl> i want to see him do a dubby acid jungle album omgerd
<Kamilion> lotta dnb and acid
<wxl> i'm an acid junkie fosho
<Kamilion> I did a little bit of dub here and there
<Kamilion> you can definitely hear the influence on some of the Here we go again tracks later in the album
<wxl> nice
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/kamilion/sets/dj-kamilion-classics
<Kamilion> check out the first track in that, you'll probably dig it
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/kamilion/dj-kamilion-amplitude
<wxl> my acid hero: https://ceephax.bandcamp.com/
<Kamilion> that's the other really D&B track
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/kamilion/dj-kamilion-aggrigate   <--- and I still havn't been able to beat this one, imho
<wxl> this is all tracker stuff?
<Kamilion> yes.
<wxl> not bad at all
<Kamilion> with some post processing
<Kamilion> some are multilayer
<Kamilion> where I took two or three 8 channel mods and stacked the output
<Kamilion> the ones that sound really clean and bright came out of 24 or 32 channel .xm files from FastTracker }{
<Kamilion> which milkytracker is a clone of
<Kamilion> aggrigate bandwidth is a 32channel xm
<wxl> nice
<Kamilion> I don't think I'm gonna be able to beat it's unique sound either
<Kamilion> if I remember right, I achieved that through setting the tracker up to play in reverse by using the 'jump to row' set one above the current row, so the patterns would 'play backwards'
<Kamilion> I've never heard anything else like it to date.
<Kamilion> kind of sounds like a leslie speaker
<wxl> nice
<Kamilion> if you had midi control over the spinrate
<Kamilion> and the overlay lead pattern from that was stolen from dangerzone.mod
<Kamilion> <.<
<Kamilion> i tagged them all CC because I honestly am not the amazing sound designer who made all the .it insturments or wavetable samples, or even a good bulk of the patterns.
<Kamilion> I am quite literally standing on the digital shoulders of giants
<Kamilion> people like purple motion
<wxl> cc's better anywho
<wxl> i'd show you what i do, but it's mostly noise. like, literally. :)
<Kamilion> nothing wrong with literal noise. Re: https://soundcloud.com/azureflux/mcmangos
<Kamilion> nothing but a gameboy running LSDJ
<wxl> yeah, not quite
<Kamilion> i love that noisechannel though
<Kamilion> so much fun to be had with synthesized audio!
<wxl> recent remix here https://soundcloud.com/djxen23/carl-kruger-blood-atonement-brownian-motion-mix
<Kamilion> https://soundcloud.com/44kvevo/pisscord  <--- even when people are trying to be funny, sometimes they try too hard and the end result is amazing.
<Kamilion> almost reminds me of SoundofSort
<Kamilion> Hmmm.... I might sample some of this, actually
<wxl> oh i've got lots of great stuff for samples :)
<wxl> here's the best place to find stuff https://brownianmotion.bandcamp.com/
<Kamilion> Actually, sec
<Kamilion> lemme go forward that track to a friend of mine making a video game.
<wxl> you might like https://ilse.bandcamp.com/track/charcoal-and-sine-on-gold as it's that painting literally converted to sound
<Kamilion> it's remarkably good 'lost in a computer' environmental
<wxl> this is some of my most extreme stuff sonically https://muchausensound.bandcamp.com/track/open-source-unplugged
<wxl> raw feedback basically
<Kamilion> passed on
<wxl> this is a similar process but made to be more like unsettling dark ambient https://muchausensound.bandcamp.com/track/false-awakenings
<Kamilion> https://t.co/m7EwdLoKgz
<Kamilion> check that video out to see what he's working on
<wxl> cool
<Kamilion> depending on how difficult it is to deal with data driven sound like that
<Kamilion> wonder if he could do it in-engine by doing something like parsing his own textures into sound
<wxl> here's some actual beat oriented music https://brownianemotions.bandcamp.com/album/brown-paper-bag
<wxl> tho i didn't do the beats
<Kamilion> Cool.
<Kamilion> Blood Atonement really reminds me of Watch_Dogs's little interludes while server hacking
<wxl> heheh cool
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=449Zhh-Jdfk
<wxl> interesting
<kamii386> o/
<kamii386> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ uname -a Linux lubuntu 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:01 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ahoneybun> howdy
<phillw> ahoneybun:  hi
<ahoneybun> hey phillw
<phillw> hiyas ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> gsilva: when you can you please tell me the benefits of the language you use for the Lubuntu Manual?
<ahoneybun> I'll be around later and can read the logs then or send me a email
<Kamilion> what the hell?
<Kamilion> according to linuxjournal, we're switching to snappy?
<Kamilion> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/more-stable-future-ubuntu
<wxl> yeah kind of
<wxl> doubtful we will see that
<Kamilion> O_o
<Kamilion> "Ubuntu Desktop Next" ?
<Kamilion> where the heck do I find that?
<wxl> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-to-Support-Two-Ubuntu-Versions-One-Based-on-Deb-and-One-on-Snappy-480308.shtml
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/
<Kamilion> man, how did I miss LWN's coverage of this
<wxl> let's see
<Kamilion> whew
<Kamilion> glad I don't have to switch to jessie
<Kamilion> that would have been painful over time
<Kamilion> whoa
<Kamilion> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer
<wxl> saw that
<wxl> kind of innaresting
<wxl> couldn't figure out the os tho
<wxl> is that an arm board, Kamilion ? i didn't look closely
<wxl> oh it's a Cortex-A8
<Kamilion> yeah, it's an allwinner chip
<wxl> could probablky port snappy to it
<Kamilion> more than likely
<wxl> omgerd i just ate a huge bag of chocolate covered pretzels
<wxl> so good
<Kamilion> "We've worked very closely with the amazing team at Allwinner Technology to insure that all the necessary documentation and source code for the System on Chip and Power Management Chips used in C.H.I.P. will be available for the community to use and learn from."
<Kamilion> huuuuuuuuuuuh
<Kamilion> last i knew allwinner was a GPL violator, but nobody was calling them on it
<wxl> ruh roh
<Kamilion> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Allwinner-GPL-Violate-Proof
<Kamilion> phoronix isn't the greatest news source, but it'll do
<Kamilion> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/linux-sunxi/78MbtijKraY  <--- the actual emails
<Kamilion> http://linux-sunxi.org/GPL_Violations
<Kamilion> however, according to that page
<Kamilion> it appears the A10, it's little cousin the A13, and it's big sibling, the A20, are clean at the moment
<gsilva> Hello all.
<Nairolf21> hi
<gsilva> Oh, sorry, didn't notice you were already here :)
<Nairolf21> doesn't matter, didn't answer you first
<Nairolf21> but I don't know if I will here a long
<Nairolf21> I'm listening you
<gsilva> No problem. Just wanted to mention that this channel is more adequate to discuss things in regard to the team
<Nairolf21> oh, yes, I know ;)
<gsilva> Sorry, didn't know you were already around here :)
<Nairolf21> no worry
<Nairolf21> sorry, I didn't do anything special today because I had some personal troubles
<gsilva> Don't worry, real life is first all the time. I hope everything is sorted out by now
<Nairolf21> not really, but it doesn't matter ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-09
<gsilva> Bah :\ Good luck bro :)
<Nairolf21> ;)
<Nairolf21> by the way, I've a sort of prototypes for parsing, it should be easier. Just need to work on it
<Nairolf21> gsilva, are you here ?
<gsilva> wxl, you around?
<gsilva> Need help on R
 * ahoneybun is around
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-10
<wxl> what's up gsilva ?
<ahoneybun> hey wxl
<wxl> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> can you look at something for me?
<wxl> sure
<ahoneybun> thanks
<wxl> don't forget your bulletpoints on the documentation section ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> its a slideshow about the current documentation setup for each project
<ahoneybun> got those might now show well with google docs
<wxl> ko
<wxl> well i sure like the idea of using rtd
<wxl> frankly i loathe all the different lightweight markup languages
<wxl> we need to just pick one and go for it
<ahoneybun> to me the language that rtd uses is much cleaner and easier for someone to get a hold of so they can contribute
<wxl> largely it seems this has been already chosen by a lot of the internet: markdown
<ahoneybun> I've been toying with the idea that all the projects use one service/host/language
<wxl> luckily rtd supports markdown
<wxl> the other side of the coin is that a lot of potential docs contributors are not technical users
<ahoneybun> that way we do not do double work, help eachother, and make it easy for everyone to help out other projects
<wxl> getting them to learn *ANY* markdown is a pain
<wxl> s/markdown/lightweight markup language/
<ahoneybun> reStructuredText is pretty easy
<wxl> they are all easy
<wxl> moin moin is easy
<wxl> media wiki is easy
<wxl> but easy isn't the problem
<wxl> they all have a different take on what "easy" looks like
<wxl> and so switching from one flavor to another just sucks
<ahoneybun> even then like gsilva said we can just have people file bugs against the manual/docs and we fix the issue
<wxl> oh now that's a fairly decent idea
<ahoneybun> just having second eyes helps awhole lot
<wxl> i think the other key to get people to contribute is a wysiwyg lightweight markup language editor
<ahoneybun> wxl: I'm thinking of giving a talk about this at SELF (South East Linux Fest)
<wxl> yes, great idea1!!!!
<wxl> i am 100% in support of this
<ahoneybun> lol
<wxl> maybe it would be good to encourage a wysiwyg editor that can easily convert into whatever language you want
<ahoneybun> like the 2nd slide shows that we are pretty much in 2 main places (Wiki Ubuntu or Launchpad)
<ahoneybun> wysiwyg?
<wxl> what you see is what you get
<ahoneybun> oh
<wxl> think google docs on the outside
<ahoneybun> I've been using kate but that is the default in KDE
<wxl> but you can save to whatever format you want
<ahoneybun> oh not sure of a system that supports that many
<wxl> there isn't as far as i know
<wxl> but that's been the probelms i have perceived:
<ahoneybun> mhall thinks this is a good talk idea as well
<ahoneybun> *topic
<ianorlin> yes that is a great idea
<ahoneybun> thanks ianorlin
<wxl>  * lightweight markup languages are a great alternative to something as heavy weight as word processor formats or even something as complex as latex
<ianorlin> seriously I am more worried about lxqt documantion than code quality
<wxl>  * lightweight markup languages resemble ways that we intuitively markup plain text for emphasis, etc.
<ahoneybun> even I see LaTeX as complex and I know a little programming languages
<ianorlin> also LaTeX for noobs isn't quite that easy I know
<wxl>  * lightweight markup languages are all slightly different and incompatible
<ianorlin> wxl pretty much
<ahoneybun> wxl: ianorlin http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickstart.html
<wxl>  * those of us that are well versed in different languages won't struggle too much to switch between lightweight markup langauges but the same can't be expected of noobs
<wxl>  * noobs need to be able to just "do it" quick
<wxl> this is why i say an editor would be great
<ianorlin> exactly I am still noob to both markdown and rst
<ahoneybun> https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/2.1/phk/sphinx.html
<ianorlin> hmm unfortanely juffed doesn't have thouse for syntax highilighting
<wxl> also sphinx is FANTASTIC because it can basically pump out whatever you want including html, pdf, etc
<ahoneybun> yess!
<ahoneybun> that page is rst, and it is themed nicely
<wxl> my only concern about sphinx is that it relies on rst which is canonical in the python world but not the world of the internets
<wxl> let me find my blog about htis
<wxl> http://polka.bike/blog/down-with-markup/
<ahoneybun> wxl: ianorlin feel free to correct/ improve anything on my slideshow
<wxl> ahoneybun: when you do this presentation, get it on video and i'll do a follow up blog entry on this
<ahoneybun> I think I know someone who could film it
<ahoneybun> if he is not busy doing something else at the con
<wxl> the conference may film it too
<ahoneybun> true
<wxl> also this is totally up gsilva's alley
<ianorlin> I think they do for southeast linuxfest
<wxl> he NEEDS to see this
<ianorlin> I have watched a ton of them
<ahoneybun> I've been talking to him
<ahoneybun> my dream is to use RTD and rst, upload to LP, let people file bugs, we fix them = users have PDF, HTML and eBook formats
<wxl> seems reasonable
<wxl> certainly moving from random wiki pages to having a cohesive manual is important
<ahoneybun> and can easily host on their own docs.*buntu.org/net/com
<wxl> i think that will only come through something like rtd
<ahoneybun> the wiki is a mess with the login system, MoinMoin
<wxl> ahoneybun: assuming canonical it can handle the hosting! our loco is still waiting…
<ahoneybun> they host for free for Free Software
<ahoneybun> wxl: they still have not replied to us about Kubuntu's new site
<ahoneybun> so we are looking at other hosting options
<wxl> ahoneybun: we got the ok and everything, but we're waiting for them to have time to do it, i guess
<ahoneybun> the setup I'm thinking is a lot better then telling a user to go to this: page.org then this one though this one
<ahoneybun> instead just bzr branch lp:*buntu-manual/docs
<ahoneybun> or file a bug
<ianorlin> actually I thnk the wiki is hard to navigate and that must mean it is only that much harder for a noob
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> sometimes I have issues logining in
<ahoneybun> *logging
<ianorlin> or when you hit preview then click to see your link worked and it doesn't get saved
<ahoneybun> oh man
<ahoneybun> wxl: my slideshow now has 10 slides :)
<ianorlin> this is an interesting talk tangentially related to other reasons to use lightweight markup langagues 14:35 < ubottu> plank (source: plank): Elegant, simple, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (vivid), package size 33 kB, installed size 319 kB
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A96iWavwyOo
<ianorlin> oops
<ianorlin> should not have middle clicked there
<ahoneybun> wxl: what are the Ubuntu docs written in?
<wxl> you mean the manual?
<ahoneybun> yea what ever is on LP
<wxl> it's tex
 * ahoneybun looks at ianorlin's link
<ahoneybun> thanks wxl
<wxl> here's help with autostarting, ModelEngine https://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<ianorlin> wxl wrong channel
<wxl> argh
<ahoneybun> silly multi monitor
<Nairwolf> hi,
<Nairwolf> wxl are you here ?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-09
<wxl> phillw: i have no clue what you're asking for. so are you leaving your responsibilities within lubuntu?
<phillw> wxl: no, I'm actually asking for release manager to be formalised again instead of me going via flexiondotorg when -release team need decisions and actually having to turn up on that channel to approve the PPC ones as our testers were not filing against the iso-tracker.... I promised we'd try to have them register on there instead of email / social media :)
<phillw> wxl: Julien's quite happy with it, I've made my peace - but he says you must also agree.
<wxl> phillw: the release manager is a team on lp.
<phillw> wxl: I know... if you recall I had you added :P julien wants to know that you're happy with me being re-added.
<wxl> phillw: i'm not sure what sense that makes if you're going to be release manager for gnome.
<phillw> wxl: I'm not sure how being a release manager for GNOME means I cannot and will not test lubuntu. i also test MATE and xubuntu if they are short of test cases being carried out.... A tester is a tester... However, if you wish to veto my being returned as a release manager for lubuntu, i and Julien will accept you decision.
<wxl> phillw: if you're trying to get admin access to the tracker for gnome, it doesn't make sense to do so through lubuntu. gnome should have access through some formalized means, and if it doesn, i would suggest you do that through gnome.
<wxl> phillw: also, to be clear, being a tester is not the same as being a release manager.
<phillw> wxl: release managers for flavours are flavour specific as per their lp accounts. The -release team have global privs. So, my being a release manager for GNOME <> permissions for lubuntu. Different lp page
<wxl> phillw: i would certainly like to see how your new responsibilities with gnome are going to affect your ability to actually contribute on a regular basis in lubuntu. seems like a dramatically strange set of circumstances.
<phillw> wxl: okay. I will refute my permission to be re-instigated as a release manager for lubuntu. This does mean you will have to be available at the times the -release team ask for decisions. I will no longer use a 3rd party to give my opinion.
<wxl> phillw: great. thanks.
<phillw> wxl: you have mail :)
<phillw> wxl: I've got Julien's mail to Fb, G+ and lubuntu.me - if you have others, please spread it. Thanks.
<lynorian> wxl is right here
<lynorian> also when I have a testcase that says needs fixing in a branch and then I push an update to that to fix it is there a step I need to take to get in merged
<lynorian> I had a testcase like that for qterminal I think
<wxl> lynorian: if it's been reviewed, the maintainers should do it. i'm among them, so you're welcome to ask
<wxl> lynorian: if it's been reviewed and then you make a change, then it ultimately needs to be reviewed again
<lynorian> for ubuntu-manual tests?
<wxl> yeps
<lynorian> https://code.launchpad.net/~walterorlin/ubuntu-manual-tests/qterminal
<phillw> wxl: balloons told me that with him of jollying with juju there is no plug in replacement for qa/ testing... His assertion is that the community teams are pretty much on their own. It may possibly a part of information that should be shared with the QA / dev team ....?
<phillw> wxl: (14:40:15) phillw: But, anyways.. who is TL for iso testing if you're playing with juju ?
<phillw> (14:40:44) balloons: for now it falls back to the community team and the QA team
<phillw> (14:41:08) phillw: any PoC ?
<phillw> (14:41:12) balloons: they have most of the cycle to figure it out, I don't know what will happen
<phillw> It's nice to chat with people who were friends and those I've crossed swords with. I can rely on both for openess and 100% honesty
<phillw> wxl: touching base, even though briefly with a certain Colin Watson was amazing, he's retired from teams and work so many bloody times. Yet, he keeps his finger in the pie and was the guy who sorted our alternate installer bug out... A 100% gentleman and an honour for him to even remember me!!!
<phillw> next on my list will be Brian Murray.... Bug master general :D
<wxl> phillw: next on your list for what?
<lynorian> hugging?
<phillw> wxl: to say hello to. I've been a silent for quite a while, I want to catch up with those I hold as highest honour and call Sir (even the lady ones like lyz)
<wxl> phillw: great. well enjoy yourself, but no need to update us on your every move ;)
<phillw> wxl: I got told off for NOT telling my every move?....
<wxl> phillw: nope, that's not why.
<wxl> phillw: you can consult the topic for what the intended subjects for this channel are, in case it's not clear.
<phillw> Ah, yes... that was an email sequence squashed by the boss.... I either can chat to people and formulate ways forward with us having chats, or I report here every time I pick my nose.... I'm in reporting here every time I pick nose mode so people do not think I'm working clandestine :)
<wxl> phillw: your extremism is certainly not appreciated. please waste someone else's time. thank you.
<phillw> wxl: you were the one who said I was not informing the group about things.... I am now informing the group about things.... all of them, less I be accused of keeping secrets again.
<wxl> phillw: your desire to have a personal check-in with various people in the ubuntu community has little to do with "Lubuntu QA/Development."
<wxl> phillw: for example, you might be a contributor to Lubuntu, but i have no interest in what you have for breakfast.
<phillw> wxl: well the chat with balloons certainly could have implications for lubuntu
<wxl> phillw: yep, it might. i replied to it. the rest of it, though, i'm not sure. come on, phill, just be reasonable. please.
<phillw> A chat with the guy who sorted out our red bug for alternate install is also, IMHO, worthy of note so other bug hunters know he is both kind to lubuntu and knows a hell of a lot about debian installer.
<wxl> phillw: what would be valuable to relate to this channel is information that is relevant to the development of lubuntu, or qa there of. the fact that you intend to have a chat with someone for some unknown reason is not relevant.
<wxl> phillw: i'm not interested in filling up the logs with this ridiculousness. please, phillw, please stop. i'm begging you.
<phillw> And, as for a chat with Brian Murray?.... come on now.... Bug master General?... do not fear these guys, they are really good people. And for all of the newer people, knowing their names and not fearing approaching them for advice is all for the better.
<wxl> phillw: enough.
<phillw> enough what? You said I was not informing people of my chats about lubuntu. And now that I am, you ask me to stop?.... will you make your mind up?
<wxl> phillw: go find something productive to do.
<phillw> This is productive, I don't want to be accused of secrecy and telling people everything at the same time... As you're the self anointed censor, you tell me what I must and must not disclose.
<wxl> phillw: no one said "everything." also, i'm not asking for censorship, but to stay on topic.
<phillw> Oh, and breakfast, as you mentioned it, was a fried egg sandwich, although I fail to see how that is pertinent to lubuntu.
<phillw> wxl: I did... chats between 3 developers about LXQt finally got resolved.... Yet you were saying I was not being open.... Thing is, the devs were chatting to each other and I was trying to translate it into English. Finally, Julien made his statement to go along side Alf's. You're new to this game.... sometimes we just chat to the devs and they will form a consensus. What gets forgotten, far to often, is that we live under a technocracy, n
<phillw> s/to/too/
<phillw> hiyas tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> hello phillw, how are you today?
<phillw> tsimonq2:  good here... mind still slightly in a blur for GNOME stuff, they are having a massive re-vamp of things and looking to move to mediawiki from moin.... This will be briliant as it is my goal for lubuntu to also do that.
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> well cool :)
<lynorian> well if a kenrel updated made a laptop run so hot you cooked an egg on it that kind of matters for this channel but is quite unliekly
<phillw> yup, I will be allocating virt7 to be a dedicated multi site media wiki server once JasonO has finished his end of year exams.... You should really get to chat with him, he's a little older than you are, but is a 100% geek.
<phillw> lynorian: my laptop doesn't cook eggs currently at 43 C
<phillw> wb tsimonq2
<phillw> tsimonq2: (23:28:30) phillw: yup, I will be allocating virt7 to be a dedicated multi site media wiki server once JasonO has finished his end of year exams.... You should really get to chat with him, he's a little older than you are, but is a 100% geek.
<tsimonq2> phillw: please read the topic. We have #lubuntu-offtopic for a reason. :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: please read the topic, develepment of lubuntu is the reason and having a new wiki area for LXQt coming on board, whilst keeping the GTK area is an important task to be addressed as Julien hopes to have a 16.10 release for testing and we have exactly ZERO wiki notes for applications etc.
<phillw> tsimonq2: so, are you on board for the LXQt wiki area?
<lynorian> yes that is also quite important to get done
<lynorian> yeah having it seperate seems to make sense as then people won't get confused for each different one
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-10
<phillw> lynorian: GNOME actually got me out of my nightmare.... My head was messed with 2 X LTS's and point releases and the standard releases ..... Throwing LXQt onto the new wiki system saves so many bloody nightmares!!!!
<phillw> wxl: As lubuntu moves to Qt and this needs testing as it is not officially adopted the proposal is that the new wiki area for LXQt goes into MediaWiki which is what Ubuntu are aiming for.
<phillw> wxl: is that too geeky?
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 is this okay to send as a poll?
<phillw> As lubuntu is moving from GTK to Qt, the wiki area needs a massive overhaul, The proposal is that the new wiki area for LXQt goes into MediaWiki which is also what Ubuntu wiki team are aiming for.
<phillw> +1  = use MediaWiki
<phillw> -1  = use Moin and await transfer to MediaWiki.
<tsimonq2> phillw: ML is the best way to reach us right now
<tsimonq2> or via email
<tsimonq2> FWIW I'm writing a paper that's due tomorrow
<phillw> tsimonq2: wxl asked for moodle
<lynorian> I personally don't like moin but am not that sure if media wiki is that much better
<phillw> *doodle
<lynorian> heh might motivate me to do an early server testcase of yakkety
<tsimonq2> phillw: I know, but while we are discussing details, ask these kind of questions over email
<tsimonq2> let's keep one consistent communication format
<tsimonq2> s/format/medium/
<phillw> I follow orders, Walter wanted a poll not just on Fb - I hae to obey
<phillw> *have*
<tsimonq2> I know that
<tsimonq2> I realize that
<tsimonq2> but this is still planning
<tsimonq2> so use email like we have been thus far
<phillw> http://doodle.com/poll/ga6h8kde3sy85qgc
<phillw> interesting results overnight... walter and simon vote for moin, EVERYBODY else votes MediaWiki.... Hmm, this may indicate a trend... But voting is still open, there may be  late swing to the moin camp in the closing hours...... It's great fun, the 1st time I've ever run a poll.</end breaking news> please note that there is a 0 for those who are agnostic
 * tsimonq2 nods
<phillw> tsimonq2: contact JasonO he and you will have great fun putting in the multi-site MediaWiki instance onto virt7 and offering that service to other teams.
<phillw> tsimonq2: you will find he lurks on this channel....
<phillw> virt7 will be fun... 1st 16.04 ubuntu server in the family :)
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 at which point should I close http://doodle.com/poll/ga6h8kde3sy85qgc down? I reckon they have made a decision and I'd like to move on to engage people with that choice.
<wxl> phillw: i'd give it until the end of the week. not everyone sits there at the ready for every email/facebook post
<tsimonq2> ^
<phillw> wxl: as you wish, JasonO should be about out of his finals by then and tsimonq2 and he can chat about setting up virt7 as a multi site MediaWiki server. I reckon it will be great. I've long wanted us to move to MeidiaWiki and the impoliteness of them to Rafael over linuxpadawan still causes me anger. That is offset with Canonical looking to leave that area and use a truly F/oss area and not paid for support.
<wxl> phillw: i'm not sure tsimonq2 signed up for putting together the server.
<tsimonq2> wxl, phillw: I signed up to see what's going on, I didn't promise to help :)
<wxl> phillw: ultimately, it's up to you to find your own resources in the community to create/maintain this server. that's what my whole point was.
<tsimonq2> ^
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 actually ventured into #phillw looking for JasonO .... I'd take that as a mark of intent... It will look far better on his c.v. than on my 53 year old ones!!!
<wxl> let's try to be more explicit then
<wxl> tsimonq2: are you going to take part in the creation and/or maintainence of this server?
<tsimonq2> no, I just am interested in what he does to set it up
<wxl> okie dokie, so there you have it, phillw. i also have no intent on helping either.
<phillw> wxl: that's fine... However LXQt wiki will be on MediaWiki. I follow the votes and thus U can go find people to learn and support. All that you have is "NO" No supporters and no people to help.
<wxl> yep and the rest of the wiki will be on mediawiki, too.
<tsimonq2> ^ yep phillw, the Ubuntu wiki will be on MediaWiki
<tsimonq2> phillw: you are creating extra work for Jason and yourself
<tsimonq2> wxl: don't you think so?
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, there's no question of that. clearly, he has no problem with the extra work. he's made it clear that he considers it trivial.
<phillw> tsimonq2: your VM is totally safe, I did hope you'd want to get involved with setting up virt7 as a multi site mediawiki area with JasonO on creating a brand new area with totally new content and even pulling in Rafael for theming.... But, we carry on as the new wiki system is the future just as LXQt is.
<phillw> wxl: you are living in the past
<tsimonq2> phillw: but this is just extra work that could be allocated to LXQt
<phillw> tsimonq2: what extra work?
<tsimonq2> creating the MediaWiki wiki
<tsimonq2> and maintaining it
<phillw> tsimonq2: that takes a few minutes. protecting it takes a while longer and I do have someone to do that already..... what wxl offers is an ancient dinosour with so many  security holes in it that even Canonical want to drop it. But, do choose.... MediaWiki is what will happen and I have NO intention of wasting volunteers time learning moin syntax.
<phillw> tsimonq2: wxl oh, we have to actually type in the words of the wiki along side setting up a structure / index for it.... I'm in favour of maintaining the devs area and community areas separate, but we can have a chat / poll on that in the future when Canonical ditches moin.... What is more important is how do we set up LXQt under MediaWiki? Whilst I love input from our users, I'm minded that we maintain a dev area and a community one. I do
<phillw> wxl: However, our sub teams have gotten out of sync with what is the reality. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams teams #1 and #2 are already merged, having the wiki show that would be nice?
<wxl> phillw: there's no 1 or 2 on that page.
<phillw> ContentsWhat is a TeamSub-TeamsDevelopers TeamQuality Assurance TeamCommunications TeamDocumentation TeamArtwork TeamIRC TeamGlobal Team
<wxl> phillw: how about your just speak what you mean?
<phillw> wxl: you browser is not showing the index code
<wxl> phillw: ok, well, if you want to be explicit and clear, let me know. otherwise, i'm going to head back to work.
<phillw> wxl: let me take a screen shot.... After all, a picture paints a thousand words and your browser cannot render moin wiki (which is a bug you should report)
<wxl> phillw: great. i'm going back to work. thanks.
<phillw> wxl: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=90f5fc2
<phillw> wxl: for FFS, will you grant me the time to get the wiki page, capture the screen post and upload it?
<phillw> #1 and #2 should be merged
<phillw> wxl: and I'm going back to #phillw and laugh at the voting figures that you still deny. We should actually be making the new MediaWiki area with or without tsimonq2 , but you have insisted that we wait another week... I'm going to install virt7 as a 16.04 server and then await JasonO to install the MediaWiki multi site onto it. This way, I cannot be seen to pre-determine the out come of the vote.
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 you will see that I've not actually voted, to do so could appear to show bias...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-11
<tsimonq2> I'm glad someone ended up making a cheat sheet for Lubuntu on DuckDuckGo: https://daveden.wordpress.com/2012/09/21/lubuntu-keyboard-shortcuts-cheat-sheet/
<tsimonq2> later on we should consider doing one for LXQt because DuckDuckGo is the default search engine in Qupzilla, the browser we will likely move to
<tsimonq2> (for LXQt)
<tsimonq2> and someone's probably gonna right away try to search something like this
<tsimonq2> FWIW https://beta.duckduckgo.com/?q=lxde+cheat+sheet&ia=cheatsheet&iax=1
<phillw> wxl: You cannot be on here and "leave you alone"... you are a Team Leader... If you want to be "left alone" stop being a TL... getting chatted to comes with the job description.
<wxl> phillw: as aforementioned, you are welcome to contact me publicly. leave me alone privately.
<phillw> tsimonq2: hopefully we will have an alpha site up next week. I sadly note that you will not be a  part of LXQt, which I know you care a lot about.
<phillw> wxl: I actually granted you privialidge of a log from a PM out of respect, I can assure you that it will not happen again.
<wxl> phillw: and i assure you that no one in their right mind considers insulting someone a respectful action, regardless of whether or not it represents their true feelings. look, you're welcome to contact me here or other official and public lubuntu communication methods about stuff directly related to lubuntu. otherwise, please don't. you've done quite enough.
<tsimonq2> phillw: quite frankly, I fully agree with what wxl just said. same for me. go to bed, it's 3:07 am.
<phillw> wxl: how is the poll going that you want to remain open for another week? http://doodle.com/poll/ga6h8kde3sy85qgc are you hoping for a late rally, or can us devs actually get on with making the server area?
<phillw> tsimonq2: he hates losing a vote.... I think that is common in many countries... I want to get things working.
<phillw> teward: ^^
<phillw> tsimonq2: 37 -4 -2 ... I'd actually like to go bed and set up virt7 as the MediaWiki machine, but wxl has insisted for the poll to be open for a week. As openess is so important the poll will remain open and we can then ask our head of dev as to using moinmoin or mediawiki.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-12
<redwolf> o/
<wxl> hey wolfie :)
<wxl> it's been kinda quiet here this morning
<redwolf> I see
<redwolf> well, a bit more "alive" on mail
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> the nice thing about mail is people can reply to it at their leisure
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> so, have you seen this? https://getgrav.org/
<redwolf> is that hosting necessarily wp based?
<wxl> not necessarily but it's easier for it
<wxl> juju you know
<redwolf> yes. so a simple folder with an "index.php" will suffice?
<wxl> well my assumption is that we could just feed them the files and let them do it
<redwolf> wp is ok for me. easier.
<redwolf> grav is markdown.
<wxl> i know
<wxl> and i like that
<wxl> but
<redwolf> but it has a wysiwyg editor too
<wxl> i'm thinking let's make it simple
<redwolf> I liked it because you can move it anytime, just a few files
<wxl> we should be worrying about supporting and maintaining lubuntu, not our infrastructure
<redwolf> like the good old html
<wxl> yeah and you can also use a backup plugin
<wxl> and other stuff
<redwolf> ok for me then
<redwolf> I own the domain. what about that? can they pay for it too?
<wxl> 1s phonr
<wxl> s/r/e
<redwolf> okies. I wait.
<sgclark> hi all.
<redwolf> hi sgclark
<wxl> whoa that was quite a phone call, sorry
<wxl> so
<wxl> here's what i know, redwolf: canonical will pay for domain registration and supply hosting for verified locos. that being said, i can't imagine that they wouldn't do it for one of their official flavors. i'm in the process of trying to figure out how that all works.
<sgclark> I can't say on their behalf for sure, but I am certain we can get that sorted for you all.
<wxl> if you could do that, i'd be so grateful
<sgclark> it is after all the branding is at stake here.
<wxl> we've already been using wordpress for the website, so it could just do one of their juju installs
<wxl> yup
<sgclark> sorry you all are going through this.
<wxl> sgclark: redwolf owns the domain currently, but i think this has taught us all that we should put things into a wider audience than just one person
<sgclark> absolutely
<redwolf> I always recommended that
<wxl> sgclark: maybe i should just make an rt to do the transfer?
<redwolf> avoiding single person's control
<wxl> yup
<wxl> i mean *I* don't want to be in control of anything. i want *US* to be in control.
<sgclark> wxl: yes and plase send us the ticket number so we can keep tabs and communicate as necessary
<redwolf> what if tomorrow I decide to get boobs and join a whore caravan? you'll no longer access my design skills!
<redwolf> .__.
<wxl> yes, that is a legitimate concern, isn't it now?
<sgclark> right, it should be a group working together, no single power...
<sgclark> we have seen this fail several time now heh
<wxl> ignore redwolf. he's silly sgclark :)
<redwolf> and for everything. that's the wiki spirit and they're right
<redwolf> don't worry. I don't like boobs
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> ANYWAYS :)
<sgclark> lol
<redwolf> o.o
<wxl> i've asked other members of the cc to try to ask for the backups
<wxl> if we cannot get the backups for some reason, then we can always get the data off the wayback machine
<redwolf> yes. but remember that I can't assure you I'll be able to access HIS server
<wxl> we'll just have to recreate everything from scratch, but i don't think it will be that hard
<redwolf> no that I have everything in mind
<wxl> redwolf: wait, do you still have access?
<sgclark> cc as in us?
<redwolf> nope
<redwolf> WAIT! let me try
<wxl> yes, but i didn't ask the entire cc, sgclark. i probably should, but i was having a chat with a couple other members on a non-public channel
<sgclark> ah no worries, I have been rather caught up in my own madness, not filled in for everything.
<redwolf> wxl, I'll do the announcement about the site down
<wxl> needless to say this has been at least someo of the reason i've not been too active on the loco lately. sorry.
<wxl> redwolf: thx. if you can get access just tarball the entire thing and download it!!!
<redwolf> I'll try
<sgclark> other than lfnw (which was a success) I have been bad too
<sgclark> apparently 24 hours in a day is not enough
<wxl> sgclark: thanks for doing that. eventually we'll all get our stuff together and make the loco really work well. i'm totally re-energized with this decision
<wxl> yeah well we've been wrestling with the work mail server for the past couple days, too, so it's other life here, too
<sgclark> yeah I need to get out and start networking lol
<sgclark> loco is a great way to get that going
<wxl> go to more conferences XD
<wxl> anyways, seriously, sgclark i appreciate all your help as an acting cc member. i know you just got the seat and you've already got difficult stuff to deal with it. just saying, thanks.
<sgclark> yeah, I have gone to many, but I want to live in Oregon, so I need to make pretend conferences here and force peeps to go :)
<wxl> hahahah that's a great idea!
<sgclark> wxl: ty, I appreciate that
<wxl> we could go with the whole phone book method: "AAAAAA1 LINUX CONFERENCE"
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> but I am working on bringing myself to reasonable levels of contributions to make room in life for fun things like that.
<wxl> ahhhh balance is good
<wxl> i've come to the awareness i can't take on really any more in terms of contributions
<wxl> i want to get my hand in every pot, but then i only trickle a little bit out here and there
<sgclark> right, I have come to terms that I HAVE to cut back and live life. Or bad things happen.
<sgclark> exactly
<wxl> have you already cut things out?
<sgclark> So I think it is good to also get out the message that contributions are great, but only contribute what you can realistically can.
<wxl> yup[
<sgclark> yes I am stepping back from Kubuntu. I was working 60-80 hours a week for free.
<wxl> but also, if you don't contribute at all, do SOMETHING :)
<redwolf> wxl, he revoked my access to both machines :(
<sgclark> that is not realitic
<wxl> bummer redwolf
<redwolf> sorry, I tried via SSH, FTP, SFTP...
<wxl> sgclark: so have you delegated roles or just tasks?
<wxl> redwolf: and i assume you can't access the wordpress site?
<sgclark> no one to delegate to.
<redwolf> none, wxl
<sgclark> I am still around, but they agree I need to step back.
<wxl> wow
<wxl> thank god for a supportive community
<wxl> redwolf: well, then we await to see whether or not the cc can help
<redwolf> yes. okies :(
<sgclark> yes many sad faces, but they understand, it is not right to expect someone to put in that much for free lol
<redwolf> oh and sorry, sgclark, sometimes I forget I'm in an official channel and I can't say BOOBS .__.
<sgclark> haha
 * wxl facepalms
 * sgclark doesn't care
<redwolf> .__.
<sgclark> but yeah some might
<wxl> ANYWAYS!!!!
<wxl> i'm working on that rt ticket now :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> k
<wxl> i think i'll send the cc a message, too, kind of making official the suggestion of asking phillw for the backups
<sgclark> ok
<redwolf> grunt
<redwolf> you already know the answer
<redwolf> wxl, kris is trying something
<redwolf> sorry, Eurovision just started!!!
<redwolf> brb
<sgclark> so it looks like everyone else in the cc was already booked for today, not enough notice sorry. wxl if you and even with that there is so much to do could forward the ticket number when you get it I will create us a task.
<wxl> yep no problem sgclark
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> interesting paste in the middle of that sentence
 * sgclark hates touchpads
<sgclark> ty wxl, glad you understood that lol
<wxl> yeah i'm surprisingly good at reading between the lines
<sgclark> ok I must run, was great chatting, I will hang out here :)
<wxl> k cool! glad to have you around sgclark
<wxl> one of these days i'll get up to portland and we can hang out again :)
<sgclark> yes!
<sgclark> or vise versa
<wxl> yeah well perhaps there's less draw in eugene, but yes :)
<wxl> oooh maybe we can organize a loco meetup on the coast!!!
<wxl> that... is actually an interesting idea
<wxl> i'm gonna cogitate on that :)
<sgclark> oooh
<sgclark> I would be totally up for that
<wxl> there's no reason EVERYTHING we do has to be directly about ubuntu
<wxl> we can just comiserate for once
<sgclark> yep!
<wxl> i'll see what i can drum up :)
<wxl> meanwhile, stay in touch and take care!
<sgclark> ditto :) bbl
<ianorlin> Being wiki admin and ragequits do not mix well
<wxl> ianorlin: good advice. want to be the wiki admin? XD
<tsimonq2> aww come on wxl, I applied months ago XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: you shush. i have other plans for you.
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> as sgclark clark said up there, you can'd do everything
<tsimonq2> wxl: just messing with you ;)
<wxl> k
<wxl> good
<wxl> cuz i think i was messing with ianorlin
<wxl> or was i..... ???????
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<gilir> hi here
<wxl> gilir: !!!
<ianorlin> I was trying to get mediawiki to work in a vm yesteday and ended up figuring out there was not a package in 16.04 by defualt but there was only an old version in the repos
<wxl> ianorlin: yeah, well, like gilir said in emails. there's no reason to not be patient and just wait a little bit. believe me, ubuntu wants their wiki fixed bad.
<gilir> wxl, well my point was mostly : what documentation can we possibly done on a such future unstable ISO that Lubuntu + LXQt
<wxl> gilir: mostly i think everyone's excited about tracking what little we do know. so the documentation is really more for testers than anyone.
<gilir> wxl, did you talk to rafael today ?
<wxl> gilir: yes. any particular question?
<gilir> wxl, we just talked about the website hosting problem earlier this morning, apparently you done the same a bit after :-)
<wxl> gilir: yes. :) and it sounds like he will be able to have access to the data tomorrow. so one of the cc members can set up an interim site for us and then when canonical can, they'll take over
<wxl> gilir: meanwhile, canonical will work with rafael to transfer the domain into canonical's hands.
<gilir> I imagined a temporary solution like a worpress.com stuff, but you found a better way it seems
<wxl> yeah i got lucky
<wxl> meanwhile i did ask rafael to point lubuntu.me at lubuntu.net
<wxl> so at least it doesn't go to some random page :/
<wxl> i sure wish mario would fork over his site.
<gilir> yes, that's another topic :-/
<wxl> i khnow
<wxl> i won't bother with that one for now XD
<gilir> thanks :-)
<wxl> heheh np
<wxl> is there anything else that you feel is really urgent that we need to deal with right now? or anything that we might need canonical/cc resources for?
<gilir> wxl, I don't think so
<ianorlin> yeah I know I was at lunch with sgclarck at scale at lunch at a mexican restraunt and the look on lyz's face when I borught that up was really sad
<teward> ianorlin: wrt mediawiki package removal, it was dropped with the php transition
<teward> ianorlin: because MW doesn't officially support PHP7.0 yet
<wxl> yay php..
<ianorlin> ah yeah I kind of figured that
<teward> sorry, I just kind of resurfaced after stabbing a debdiff for an hour ;)
<gilir> wxl, I have also a lot of proposal / discussion / works to do ... it's hard to know how to start :-/
<wxl> gilir: just start with one thing and move from there! :)
<redwolf> o/
<gilir> but I 'll start with lxqt seed, too much people is waiting for it
<wxl> yeah i think that would be great
<gilir> lubuntu + lxqt seed
<gilir> hi redwolf
<redwolf> hi gilir. I guess you're informed by now
<redwolf> I'll need an IP tomorrow, so I can transfer the whole web to a new safe place
<redwolf> I'll have a limited access for 24 hours
<wxl> oh
<redwolf> kindness itself *grunt*
<wxl> hmmmmm
<wxl> uhhhhh
<gilir> redwolf, yeah, wxl told me
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> then, I'll take more disciplinary actions
<redwolf> I'm pissed off too, gilir
<ianorlin> well multiple people with backups for sites like this might be a good idea
<wxl> well if we have it under canonical's control there will be little reason to be concerned
<wxl> there's a nice backup plugin in wordpress
<marcoceppi> o/
<wxl> hi marcoceppi
<wxl> gilir, redwolf: marcoceppi is the generous cc member that offered us temporary hosting
<gilir> thanks you marcoceppi :-)
<wxl> marcoceppi: tomorrow redwolf is apparently being granted access to the site. how can he get a tarball or whatever in your hands?
<wxl> marcoceppi: to the old site i mean
<marcoceppi> email, zip drive in the mail, upload it somewhere else any means
<marcoceppi> is the old site wordpress?
<wxl> yes
<marcoceppi> basically everything in the wordpress root directory
<wxl> lots of custom css, etc.
 * marcoceppi nods
<wxl> it won't be huge but it's more than a couple text files :)
<wxl> maybe dropbox and/or google drive might be a good solution
<wxl> redwolf: ^^
<marcoceppi> wxl gilir I can add your SSH key to a server if you want to rsync it there, otherwise dropbox, email, etc
<redwolf> I know him ^^
<redwolf> wxl, I expect more. having a literal copy from one place to another
<wxl> marcoceppi: redwolf is the one guy that will have access to the old server, so you can use his key
<redwolf> the problem is the database, a single copy isn't enough
<redwolf> kris will guide me, as he copied an entire WP site using scp. yes, only using that
<redwolf> BUT my credentials will expire on the weekend
<marcoceppi> redwolf: since you'll be on the machine, you can use the wp-config.php files to get teh database credentials and then do aMySQL dump from the command line
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> but I'll install the handy copy plugin in both places (old site and a fresh wp install with only that plugin)
<redwolf> I did it once and it worked, considering my lack of knowledge of admin stuff!
<wxl> so at that point, he would just need to know hostname/port sort of stuff to access your server, marcoceppi. assuming you stick his ssh key in there.
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> wait... marcoceppi, are you going to help us?!
 * wxl facepalms
<marcoceppi> wxl: well, yes, we can give that run first. We'll need to formalize it once it's mvoed over, get it plugged into the juju charms so we can hand it off to IS
<redwolf> ^^
<redwolf> wxl, I mean, personally
<wxl> um
<wxl> yes
<redwolf> ^^
<wxl> he's providing an interim solution while we wait for canonical it
<redwolf> yayy!
<wxl> like i said, he's gracious
<marcoceppi> redwolf wxl I'll stand up a vanilla, open, WordPress site now so we can get the xfer done, then we can worry about the logistics of charming
 * redwolf licks his Ubuntu Member diploma
<redwolf> okies
<marcoceppi> redwolf: do you ahve a link to the plugin you wish to use?
<wxl> redwolf: so your number one job tomorrow is to simply get the data and transfer it over
<wxl> anything else is icing on the cake :)
<wxl> OH
<redwolf> let me look for it
<wxl> and redwolf did you point lubuntu.me at lubuntu.net????
<redwolf> yes, wxl :)
<redwolf> https://wordpress.org/plugins/duplicator-clone/screenshots/
<wxl> great thanks
<redwolf> nope, sorry, wrong plugin
<redwolf> https://wordpress.org/plugins/duplicator/
<redwolf> that!
<wxl> so far not working, b ut i'm sure it will eventually
<redwolf> I hope it will work in 3 or 4 hours, after the refreshing
<redwolf> propagating... whatever
<redwolf> the spread stuff
<redwolf> let me say, marcoceppi, I feel really supported now I had the good news :)
<marcoceppi> redwolf: I'm skeptical of this plugin, give a shot but be prepared to tar up files and dump databases
<marcoceppi> mainly because this new server doesn't have FTP
<wxl> you should use the backup plugin
<redwolf> I will, but trust me, it worked
<redwolf> aw!
<wxl> https://wordpress.org/plugins/updraftplus/
<redwolf> I'll try both to be sure
<wxl> it's way more versatile
<wxl> and it essentially does the same thing as the so-called duplicator
<redwolf> okies. then I'll pick my eye on it only
<wxl> i'm heading out for lunch folks
<wxl> thank you everyone
<redwolf> okies. I'm off to bed.
<redwolf> bookmarked that, wxl
<redwolf> thanks again, marcoceppi
<redwolf> bye!
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-13
<marcoceppi> wxl: http://stag.lubuntus.sliceof.cloud server and vanilla wordpress are ready, redwolf isn't online but wanted to pass that along
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> hi marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> redwolf: hey, I've setup http://stag.lubuntus.sliceof.cloud ready to receive
<redwolf> perfect!
<redwolf> may I have the credentials so I can install the plugin?
<redwolf> Phill is online, I'm waiting for his answer
<marcoceppi> redwolf: what's your lp username?
<redwolf> rafaellaguna
<marcoceppi> redwolf: check pm for deets
<wxl> marcoceppi: redwolf has the data. i'm going to try to get it on the server. can you add my ssh key?
<redwolf> :'(
<wxl> redwolf: don't worry. you did your job. thank you very much
<redwolf> I'm considering all the options, even the obvious ones. sorry, I can't help it.
<wxl> redwolf: well, don't forget: suicide is not an option XD
<redwolf> I'll prepare the grav machine to start coding, wxl
<redwolf> no suicide, but I might have a couple stouts
<redwolf> or 24
<wxl> don't you mean stderr?
<redwolf> .___.
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> i love you man, it's gfood
<redwolf> that is a nerd joke, isn't it? o__o
<wxl> it is
<redwolf> :(
<wxl> i could explain it to you if you want XD
<redwolf> stdin... sdtout... stderr...
<wxl> see?
<redwolf> stdfucked
<wxl> you're a geek just like the rest of us
<wxl> you like to say you're just a designer but we know that's not true
<wxl> dare i ask what your de/wm setup is like?
<redwolf> desktop environment / window manager?
<wxl> y
<redwolf> I am not. I only care for fashion, design and frivolous stuff
<wxl> you are, liar
<wxl> :)
<redwolf> I don't even use the console
<wxl> DOUBT IT
<wxl> :)
<redwolf> I install things with the GUI!
<redwolf> :'(
 * wxl hugs redwolf 
<Unit193> Someone made a GUI for that?!
<redwolf> I need to be offline. I'll tell the bad news to the boss. in the meanwhile I'll be coding the new grav page while listening Eurovision
<wxl> there's no bad news yet redwolf
<redwolf> but the good songs are already discarded, so life sucks
<wxl> Unit193: dude, there's GUIs for making GUIs. terrible.
<redwolf> yes, I used a GUI for creating Lubuntu's GUIs
 * Unit193 looks at glade...
<redwolf> (inkscape is a gui)
<redwolf> I know, wxl, real men code icons with nano
<wxl> ew no
<wxl> they do it with vim
<wxl> DUH
<redwolf> .__.
<redwolf> okies. I'm going to see my ex. I need a hug. and a beer. and manly heat.
<redwolf> I hope his girlfriend isn't home yet.
<wxl> aw honey just breathe. all is well. you did good. thank you!
<redwolf> I have a different opinion. but okies.
<redwolf> bue
 * agaida think that redwolf should switch from stout to "Bitburger" - having 3 Bytes sounds much more civilized :D
<redwolf> *bye
<wxl> bai bai
<agaida> hi wxl
<wxl> howdy agaida
<agaida> mostly fine i guess
<wxl> fine's better than terrible
<agaida> i have a new hobby, using github to paint modern art - like this one: https://github.com/lxde/translations/network
<wxl> nice
<wxl> did we ever figure out how we're doing/going to do translations?
<agaida> thats the new base for it
<wxl> so it's just simple pull requests then?
<agaida> all translations gathered together in a single repository - ok, thats the first step
<wxl> and then?
<agaida> second step will be to create some scripts to keep the files up to date, third step setting up a working service like pootle or transiflex (or something eles that fits our needs)
<agaida> in the moment pootle is our favourite
<agaida> and i guess i will spend some time with it after the release
 * wxl nods
<wxl> so tl;dr we haven't quite figured it out but we're on the right way
<wxl> i saw a lot of discussion on the ml about which service we might use but it didn't seem like a clear winner came out
<agaida> the winner is pootle i guess - but there is some work to doo
<agaida> do even
<wxl> well doo seems more appropriate
<wxl> if it was potle, then you could say do
<wxl> ;)
<agaida> grrr :P
<wxl> do you have server space for the service?
<agaida> yes - and server space or such things was't and aren't a problem - the problems are: manpower, a working solution, some implementation works, some guys that will be interested in that stuff long term and so on
<wxl> agaida: maybe we could leverage our "global team" to help out
<agaida> with moving the translations the first step is done - and i think that the second step will be short after the release
<wxl> well ping me where you might need help and i'll see if i can get you some warm bodies :)
<agaida> so there isn't much one can do right now - but i think we will need all help we can get in some weeks
<agaida> another 'nice' side effect of the transations move will be: it will probably break all ppas
<wxl> because the build instructions are changing, right?
<agaida> translations moved means: there will be a new source package for translations - and some new binaries
<wxl> but should be fairly trivial to change, i guess
<agaida> example: lxqt-about will be lxqt-about and lxqt-about-l10n - and lxqt-about-l10n will break and replace lxqt-about < next release
<agaida> so no problem for the official repos,  but for the ppa's
<wxl> yeah, that's not too difficult to deal with but once those are out in the wild we should warn everyone
<wxl> yeah and i know several testers that run the daily ppa pretty much non stop
<wxl> i used to do that
<agaida> wxl: you should use sid :D
<wxl> heh yeah yeah
<agaida> and my not so official bleeding edge repo
<wxl> or you could just make the ppa for us in ujbuntu ;)
<agaida> we can talk about it - not that problem
<agaida> and i would suggest to bundle the efforts to one so called stable ppa and a bleeding edge one
<wxl> yeah that would seem to make sense
<wxl> the stable would build off of what's in debian, or official lx releases?
<marcoceppi> wxl: what's your lp user?
<agaida> i'm not a very friend of automatic builds - far to much breaks and glitches
<wxl> marcoceppi: wxl
 * marcoceppi duhs
<wxl> agaida: yeah well we are not swimming in devs, so a manual one is somewhat difficult to deal with in terms of sustainable maintainence
<agaida> bah - nope
<marcoceppi> wxl: lubuntu@stag.lubuntus.sliceof.cloud
<agaida> its easy, trust me
<Unit193> marcoceppi: Better to ask than to presume and be wrong.
<wxl> +1 Unit193
<marcoceppi> Unit193: yeah, I thought redwolf was redwolf on lp, but that user did not meet my expectation
<wxl> agaida: i'd be happy to help if you want to point me in the right direction
<wxl> hahahahah
<Unit193> Then, some people like me are 'unit193', but I don't really use that ssh key.
<marcoceppi> wxl: were you able to connect? I know redwolf was having issues
 * marcoceppi things it's because of the super cool TLD
<wxl> marcoceppi: publickey denied
<wxl> wait
<wxl> maybe not hold on
<wxl> i have a funky ssh config
<wxl> yes i'm in now
<wxl> i'll do the work later though
<marcoceppi> wxl: cool, ~/domains/lubuntu.me/html is where the WP site is running, lmk if you need wp creds
<marcoceppi> wxl: I'll be around for quite a while (untill around 8PM EDT) ping if you need anything
<wxl> marcoceppi: i'll probably be hitting it up after that. you around tomorrow?
<marcoceppi> wxl: yup
<wxl> marcoceppi: k prolly hit you up then
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-14
<lynorian> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/259448768/2016-05-13-172034_1920x1080_scrot.png I should probably show the report of this to lstranger but to get fixed but this is a bit funny and should probably be upstreamed though
<lynorian> bug 1581708
<ubot93> bug 1581708 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "weather applet does not convert untis for feels like in popup window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581708
<lynorian> but there are other weather applet problems like not working where yahoo weather does not
<lynorian> wxl might get a laugh noticing the feels like and cpu line together
<lynorian> although gtk+ singletons are not well documented on lubuntu wiki for lts stuff
<agaida> wxl: i just merged the translation changes into the upstream repositories - so you should send a warning to the list(s) - all lxqt packages will be without any translations from now on. One should grab the lxqt-l10n packaging from alioth (debian/experimental) and make it available in the ppa's
<wxl> agaida: i'd like to cc you on this message but i don't have your email. agaida@debian.org perhaps? :)
<agaida> agaida@siduction.org - @debian.org will come later hopefully :)
<wxl> kk
<agaida> btw - it is nothing wrong with the new translation system - but it is a middle clusterfuck packagingwise, especially for ppa's
<wxl> my message is more or less:
<wxl>  * you're going to lose your translations
<wxl>  * don't be alarmed, this is normal
<agaida> ok, i'm fine with
<wxl>  * this is a part of the process of improving translations
<wxl>  * they could use help, so join up
<agaida> full ack
<wxl>  * meanwhile i'm sure julien will fix the ppas and/or gettnig the -l10n packages added to the lxqt metapackage
<agaida> let this one out - not really needed i think
<wxl> i also assume that each package will want to require the translations. or at least recommend them
<wxl> k
<agaida> the new structure will be: Package: $foo
<agaida> Recommends: $foo-l10n
<wxl> right right
<agaida> so the packages will throw in the new recommends
<wxl> so ultimately ubuntu should just pick it all up
<agaida> yes - for the ppas the control files need to be modified, the version of the packages in charge too
<agaida> aka 0.10.0~ should become a fictional 0.10.9~
<wxl> ic
<wxl> well i'm sure julien can handle it when he gets there
<wxl> as he's not really recommending ppa's very much, i don't think we have too much to worry about
<agaida> because the l10n files will break and replaces (<< 0.10.9~)
<agaida> the good thing about is: removing the translations especially from the libraries remove the need for this very special ubuntu packaging with the data-packages
<wxl> should i just point people at the upstream mailing list if they want to help with translations?
<wxl> or oh ho i haven't looked at lxqt.org in a while
<agaida> you should, but please wait until we have released
<wxl> all the info is right there
<agaida> ah, ok
<wxl> wow whoever did that good job :)
<wxl> except the ubuntu link points at the lubuntu-daily ppa
<wxl> when pointing at the wiki page (wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt) might be better
<agaida> file a bug :P - should be no problem
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> oh yeah the website is likely on github
<agaida> i don't know who is in charge for these things, i guess palinek or pmattern - ok, i try to remind this, if i talk to them
<wxl> i'll figure it out
<wxl> no worries
<wxl> worst case i'll drop a note to the list
<wxl> you got bigger fish to fry :)
<agaida> wxl: yes, the site is on github - so a pull request would work too
<wxl> so when are these changes expected to be officially put out with an lxqt release?
<agaida> the translation things? with the next release in a few days i think
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> k it is done
<agaida> the new lxqt-l10n package has been uploaded yesterday to new - and i will put the new packages into experimental, if we have a release
<agaida> so lxqt-l10n and the new release will be available short after lxqt-l10n is accepted and we have released - depending on whats last longer :D
<wxl> yeah :)
 * agaida has fullfilled his goal to develop FOSS today and for some other days: Be a good boy and delete 1.000 lines of sources daily
<agaida> the today commits was round about 100.000 lines :P
<wxl> hahahah nice
<agaida> yeah, file moves in repos and packaging are a major PITA
<agaida> btw - the regular repos will not be touched
 * agaida was reading the list right now
<wxl> well feel free to correct me XD
<agaida> ok
<wxl> i'm off for now. catch you later
<wxl> marcoceppi: when you get a chance, please email me wp creds. my gpg is on lp.
<marcoceppi> wxl: hey, would a PM be okay?
<redwolf> o/
<wxl> marcoceppi: anytime
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-15
<wxl> marcoceppi: i also could use an unzip tool of some kind. i prefer unar, but your choice.
<wxl> j
<wxl> oops
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-08
<wxl> uh oh lxterminal cve https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-10369
<ubot93> unixsocket.c in lxterminal through 0.3.0 insecurely uses /tmp for a socket file, allowing a local user to cause a denial of service (preventing terminal launch), or possibly have other impact (bypassing terminal access control). https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-10369
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-09
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, dude I am so unbelievably tired
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you fix it?
<wxl> it's an upstream fix that they're aware of
<lyn||ian> https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxterminal.git;a=commitdiff;h=f99163c6ff8b2f57c5f37b1ce5d62cf7450d4648 is the fix
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-12
<tsimonq2> Uhhhhhhhhhhhh do we not have an update for lxterminal yet?!?
<tsimonq2> Shoot, I thought someone handled that...
<tsimonq2> On it right now...
<lubot> VikingRedwolf was added by: VikingRedwolf
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-13
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Hello, it would be great if you could review this as soon as you have the chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/livecd-rootfs/proper-task-names/+merge/324017 :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, I'm currently away on vacation, I'll check this at the end of next week
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Happy holidays! :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ack, except... It's a two-line fix? ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-07
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's the plan re: minimal install?
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, it looks like we didn't use it, so you tell me
<tsimonq2> wxl: It was in our seed.
<tsimonq2> But yet again, our seed was (in an unorthodox way) split in half.
<wxl> we should have made a testcase for it
<tsimonq2> OH.
<tsimonq2> That's a good idea.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you want to take this on?
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I can in the next day or two.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i can add the testcase if you can fix it
<tsimonq2> wxl: We have to write one, no?
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's easy, but it's pointless having it if we don't have something that will actually cause the test to succeed
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm willing to put money that it's our irregular seed. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: But, perhaps Steve, Adam, or someone can help tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because it's not actually a thing with the ISO as much as it is that list being cowboyed onto the system then Ubiquity reading it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So if it's not our seed, it's Ubiquity, although the two are probably closely related.
<tsimonq2> wxl: This is also interesting; Rik linked it here earlier: https://twitter.com/quidsup/status/992835882632863744
<wxl> tsimonq2: fwiw i don't see that same error but yeah it's got all the apps
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: You and your *three* irssi windows. :P
<wxl> the other problem we kind of face is the fact that we have always had a minimal install with lubuntu-core
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-release is on 10, #lubuntu-devel is on 4 for me. Come on. :P
<tsimonq2> And, right.
<tsimonq2> So, the end goal for this is to have stacked squashfses.
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> huh
<wxl> maybe we should disctonue the minimal install documentation or rename it to something else (core instead of minimal?)
<tsimonq2> So one core squashfs, and if the user /doesn't/ choose the minimal install, the big squashfs will follow.
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's a thing.
<tsimonq2> I'd double-check with others, but ideally, yeah, that should be redone.
<tsimonq2> I mean, it still is a "mini ISO" though.
<tsimonq2> wxl: If I were you though, interestingly enough, I'd ask the Desktop Team.
<wxl> what do you mean?
<tsimonq2> They "wrote" the "feature".
<tsimonq2> Or Foundations.
<tsimonq2> Perhaps it didn't occur to them that the naming is ambiguous.
<tsimonq2> Also, I'm postponing the newsletter by a day. Unless you want to crank it out wxl, I don't have the energy for that kind of typing tonight.
<wxl> no i'm not into doing that
<tsimonq2> OK.
<wxl> but i think we should just change our minimal info to core
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<wxl> no reason to ask
<wxl> it is what it is
<tsimonq2> Then JFDI.
<wxl> tsimonq2: there's also more stuff that should probably be removed.. and i'm not sure we should necessarily remove gnome-software
<wxl> also we seem to have both synaptic and gnome-software..
<tsimonq2> wxl: OK.
<wxl> if we remove system tools (we're removing lxtask, hard info, usb-creator-gtk) there's an even bigger list
<wxl> obvious things: audacious, galculator, gnome-mpv, leafpad, simple-scan
<wxl> i really don't thnk we should remove any system tools, honestly. certainly not any lx ones.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<wxl> core should be for the people that really want NOTHING
<wxl> i mean relative to desktop, core is lacking things like acpi-support, ca-certificates (really
<wxl> ?)
<wxl> ffmpegthumbnailer, gvfs
<wxl> memtest86+
<wxl> network-manager-gnome
<wxl> etc. 
<wxl> i.e. no one really wants core XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: are dailies now lxqt?
<tsimonq2> wxl: There's still one more PR that needs merging, but they /should/ be.
<wxl> those two clauses seem contradictory XD
<tsimonq2> tl;dr figure it out. :P
<wxl> here's a wee packaging task we can work on, tsimonq2. i don't even think i remember what to do anymore so could you hold my hand? :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1769438
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1769438 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin suggests deprecated package" [Medium, Triaged]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Assign the bug to yourself.
<lubot> Set up sbuild. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> Make the fix. dch for the changelog entry. dch -r then put cosmic as the release. debuild -S -d
<lubot> debdiff ORIGINAL.dsc NEW.dsc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the gist.
<wxl> then upload the dsc?
<wxl> (to a ppa)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then give me the patch produced by debdiff
<wxl> don't want me to put it in the bug?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, so pipe that debdiff to a patch file and attach it to the bug.
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1760688 please?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1760688 in Lubuntu Artwork "Tabs are invisible in thunderbird" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just Box Things ™
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf That's what you get for writing your own theme and then shipping it in an LTS but then deprecating it right after the LTS. 😐🙃
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How's it coming wxl?
<wxl> not there yet @tsimonq2. will do it tonight most likely
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, OK.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, You know that theme is actually Radiance?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, I will
<wxl> thank you wulfie
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And let me remind you that I planned the switch to the new theme for 18.04
<wxl> we going to get a link to the installer on the desktop, @tsimonq2?
<wxl> aw bummer. installer fails right out of the gate on "unpackfs"
<wxl> also didn't see a download updates option
<wxl> and of course it doesn't have the minimal installer..
<wxl> ... and i can't install ubiquity
<lubot> <Aerex -love's Hassanpur> Вы заебали.
<wxl> !ru
<ubot93> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wxl> tried removing language packs and fonts and still not enough room for ubiquity
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-08
<lynorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Bgp2MCsqK is this error familiar or needing a new bug report?
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 do you know if someone has filed that bug report because that's what i saw with calamares
<lynorian> wxl I remember you talking about that so I wondered if it was already filed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmm
<wxl> lynorian: tbh i haven't looked. i expected @tsimonq2 to get back to me about it
<wxl> 18.10: The Installer Cycle™
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Tbh I didn't give it much thought
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well think about this: lubuntu dailies are uninstallable
<wxl> at least the desktop ones
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lynorian> bug 1767899
<ubot93> Bug 1767899 in calamares (Ubuntu) "calamares installer crashes" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767899
<lynorian> this sounds similar butdoes not look that well written
<wxl> yeah well fritz is not a great bug writer but at least he reports them :)
<wxl> it also doesn't include the actual error
<wxl> could you ubuntu-bug that, lynorian 
<wxl> ?
<wxl> and then maybe just make this bug a dupe of that one
<wxl> subscribe lubuntu packages team
<wxl> let me know and i'll triage at least
<lynorian> ok
<wxl> the fact that ubiquity is not on there and can't fit on there is also problematic but not bug worthy
<wxl> the lack of a desktop icon for installing is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Known issue.
<wxl> which one?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Desktop icon.
<wxl> we have a bug for that somewhere/
<wxl> seems like a silly easy thing to solve
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because it is a silly easy thing to solve.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just have to drop a file somewhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think Neon's config has it...
<wxl> a silly easy thing to solve that i'm sure we can easily forget about :)
<wxl> so yeah if you want to file a bug for that too that'd be cool lynorian 
<lynorian> oh dear lubuntu next and ubuntu-bug are not getting along as it is still trying to open qupzilla in xdg-open
<lynorian> and not falkon
<wxl> there's a nother bug
<wxl> yay :)
<wxl> assuming it's trying to open up html xdg-mime default falkon text/html
<lynorian> I think I could work around with installing another browser which I need to use ubuntu-bug
<lynorian> wxl what should I file the xdg-mime bug against
<lynorian> lubuntu-default-settings right
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> that's my best guess
<lynorian> done
<lynorian> well still need to mark the dupelicate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cosmic Cuttlefish
<lubot> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<lubot> <coolpolygons> Awww i was expecting a Cosmic Chinchilla
<lubot> <coolpolygons> Boo :(
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @coolpolygons, This.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3987.webp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOOOOH https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-May/040302.html
<lubot> <acheronuk> GOGOGOGOGO!
<wxl> it says canimal!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :O
<lubot> <acheronuk> hahah. it does
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go yell at doko :P
<lynorian> well canimal is better than cannibal
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-09
<lubot> Ahmadraniri was added by: Ahmadraniri
<lubot> <Ahmadraniri> hi all... I'm ahmad... nice to meet you all.. I use lubuntu 18.04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] lubuntu-lugito created ubuntu/cosmic (+4 new commits): https://git.io/vpixH
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic 568d0e4 Julien Lavergne: Update README with git commands instead of bzr
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic c72f306 Julien Lavergne: Move README to README.md for github support
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/ubuntu/cosmic 6a141a6 Julien Lavergne: Add .travis.yml for autobuild support
<lubot> ytre4k0 was added by: ytre4k0
<lubot> <ytre4k0> подскажите, как добавить русскую раскладку клавиатуры.
<lubot> <ytre4k0> tell me how to add the Russian keyboard layout
<lubot> <Ahmadraniri> @ytre4k0, Just type to your browser "how to add Russian keyboard layout" , then press enter
<lubot> <ytre4k0> 😂👍
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff41klBex4E
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can anyone confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/1770304
<lynorian> tsimonq2, done
<lynorian> I confirmed it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ACK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1769184
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This bug also needs confirmation.
<lubot> <coolpolygons> How does one fix a bug in lubuntu?
<lubot> <alamo18> @coolpolygons, +1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito created ubuntu/cosmic (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vp1gt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 2fbea84 Julien Lavergne: Add informations about Travis builds
<wxl> @coolpolygons @alamo18 depends on what you want to fix
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i made the artful to bionic upgrade while at lfnw. no probs.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i DID use do-release-upgrade
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also OP is on Unity, so i can imagine the chaos it created
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<wxl> how do i get xenial to upgrade to bionic? like the normal way. i know i can do-release-upgrade but users don't expect to do that.
<wxl> for artful it just came right up
<acheronuk> what do you use to upgrade with on lubuntu?
<wxl> ubuntu-release-upgrader like anyone else
<wxl> with artful it just popped right up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Xenial -> Bionic isn't enabled until 18.04.1
<wxl> oh that's the rub
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, wxl wanted a method without that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also wxl, what's with the support queries here? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Dunno.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But we shouldn't expect it to work yet.
<wxl> these are not support queries but questions related to solving development issues, oh ye who doth eat doodoo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XF
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *XD
<wxl> anyways i forgot that LTS->LTS isn't supported until .1
<acheronuk> yeah, but it's good to test the upgrades before they get turned on!
<krytarik> wxl: "Lubuntu cdimage - 0.87" - wrt your email, that's ratio though, not share.
<wxl> krytarik: simon did point that out
<wxl> krytarik: stll, it's close to half
<krytarik> Yes.
<wxl> to me that seems significant
<krytarik> Yeah, but we should certainly try harder to convince those who do have 64-bit capable machines to actually use 64-bit too - also wrt the security concerns mentioned there.  But RAM usage does seem to be an issue there still.
<wxl> agreed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vp1pR
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 9c251f8 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
<lyn||ian> +1 krytarik 
<wxl> tsimonq2: i triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1769184 per your request
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1769184 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "I can't seem to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 from 17.10.  It can't calculate changes." [Undecided, Invalid]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Thank you!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: suffice it to say in case you didn't notice, i could NOT duplicate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ah.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: and i did test for both xenial and artful. that said, i wouldn't worry about this being an issue for it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Alright. Cool.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks again man!
<wxl> np
<BionicMac> I heard you all don't bite in here. =)
<wxl> we don't bite SOME people :)
<wxl> btw BionicMac https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1769781
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1769781 in calamares (Ubuntu) "calamres crashes with an error message when installing lubuntu-next" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<BionicMac> Just when I thought it was safe... 
<BionicMac> wxl: there it is... 
<wxl> btw tsimonq2 do you have any clarity on what the issue is with calamares?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Not yet.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well if i can help in some way, let me know. it's kind of Not Cool™
<wxl> hm surprised it didn't pull in anything from dmesg
<wxl> CosmicMac: you still have that Lubuntu vm open by chance?
<lyn||ian> wxl I might as well 
<CosmicMac> wxl: yes
<CosmicMac> looking at dmesg and syslog now
<wxl> lyn||ian CosmicMac could you look at see if there's anything useful/informational in logs? 
<wxl> there may be an installer-specific log, too. that i'm actually not sure of
<wxl> calamres is still new to me
<lynorian> same
<CosmicMac> It crashes when the step to format is chosen. I will paste the relevant information on pastebin 
<CosmicMac> sec...
<wxl> the thing i wonder is if it's an issue with the partitioner or with a call to the partitioner if that makes sense
<wxl> the thing that i find particularly remarkable is [Errno 30] Read-only file system: 'bash'
<wxl> CosmicMac: feel free to me too that bug if you haven't already
<CosmicMac> wxl: OK will do. Finishing lunch and I will be on it like a rat on a cheeto.
<wxl> CosmicMac: thank you kindly :)
<CosmicMac> np sir
<lynorian> well dpkg.log in my case is not empty
<wxl> oh well that's interesting
<lynorian> wxl attach that?
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> that suggests that the partitioner finished
<wxl> what i'd like to find is proof of that
<wxl> you know what i think i'm just going to pull out my vm. i think i still have it
<lynorian> this has no parman.log that I can see
<wxl> if we can't find anything, i can start over, but before launching the installer touch a file and then user file . -newer to see what's changed
<wxl> actually i might just do that
<lynorian> I wonder if it is trying to rm read only iso stuff when cleaning up
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> interestingly when i try to run this again it sees a partition
<wxl> the partitioner has done something
<wxl> ok there is ~/.cache/Calamares/Calamares/Calamares.log
<wxl> hahahahaha
<lynorian> ok I think we need to document where the log files we need are
<wxl> yep
<lynorian> and have apport pull in that file for calamares bugs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good point.
 * lynorian needs to go shopping still but glad I got that point in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> ok so in addition to that there are changes at /var/log/{journal/some-UUID/system.journal,auth.log,kern.log,syslog}
<wxl> journal's binary
<wxl> auth is not useful
<wxl> @tsimonq2: check this out. looks like there is actually a partition being created according to the logs, but when it goes to apparently mount the squashfs, that's where it seems to fail. so that's super weird. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KGhhW8Wctz/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Huh
<CosmicMac> wxl: Here are my logs -> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/swiNPTAcwAHZ7rP
<wxl> CosmicMac: from what i can tell all of those logs existed before the installer
<CosmicMac> wxl: I haven't gone through them yet, still finishing lunch. But that is a 'grep -ir calamares /var/log/*' , I will try and upload full logs in a bit. thanks
<wxl> CosmicMac: i think the Calamares.log i found was the more relevant thing
<CosmicMac> wxl: Ok , checking
<wxl> @tsimonq2: might want to me too this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1770500
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1770500 in calamares (Ubuntu) "calamares lacks apport per-package hook" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, K
<CosmicMac> wxl: several logs including Clamares.log -> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/85zo5WSXNgibQfi  -> Exact link to Calamares.log -> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/2KDBHPMEGqAYYK2
<wxl> CosmicMac: did you intend to make that bug public security?
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Ubuntu Flavor Discussions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors |
<tsimonq2> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<tsimonq2> why
 * tsimonq2 finds the existing topic
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridges: @lubuntudevel (Telegram), #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix) | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; usage implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC guidelines
<tsimonq2> wxl: #ubuntu-flavors is now a thing.
<lubot> <alamo18> O.o
<wxl> ew
<wxl> is htop really our replacement for lxtask? that's not cool
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> no?
<tsimonq2> htop is just cool
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> then what we gonna use/
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> oh
<wxl> qps i guess
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> having both is kind of meh
<wxl> wait
<wxl> it's not flavours?
<wxl> isn't that racist?
 * wxl ducks
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> :D
<CosmicMac> lxtask is good for a gui task manager
<lyn||ian> honestly I don't like qps and much prefer htop but that is my personal prefrence and I of course love htop so I am quite biased
<wxl> i'm mainly a terminal sort of guy so me, too, but qps is ncie for a gui
<CosmicMac> htop is the best imho, but havinf poin/cilck lxtask is nice.
<CosmicMac> i've not tried qps 
<wxl> ooook then
<wxl> now go fix the seed @tsimonq2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds/+bug/1769781
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1769781 in Ubuntu Seeds "Lubuntu Cosmic missing squashfs-tools, causing Calamares to crash" [Undecided, New]
<lyn||ian> I have not tried qps in a long time but it is better than I remember it
<wxl> ta da! https://share.riseup.net/#nX5Y5cQvioT-vqhkOqC2AQ
<wxl> ^^ maybe a tweet or blog or something about that workaround for testers might be a good idea
<tsimonq2> oooh
<tsimonq2> OK
<wxl> the bug has been corrected btw
<wxl> in case you hadn't noticed
<tsimonq2> Nah, needs more correcting.
<tsimonq2> :P
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-11
<tsimonq2> wxl: While I'm at it, I might throw in a desktop icon too.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Calamares settings upload> .
<wxl> huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: . is Debianspeak for "done"
<wxl> watcha changing about the settings?
<wxl> you don't need to change the settings fool!
<tsimonq2> YES I do.
<wxl> you just need to make sure we have squashfs-tools!!
<tsimonq2> Make the settings hard dep on squashfs-tools!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from 0020464 to 4cc781d: https://git.io/vAt23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master bde86fa Simon Quigley: Add a .gitignore file for debian/files.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 1871e82 Simon Quigley: Remove lubuntu-qt-desktop from Suggests.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master d20618e Simon Quigley: Lubuntu.me is HTTPS now.
<tsimonq2> That ^
<wxl> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> ok that works
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> so you should change the bug from ubuntu-seeds to calamares-settings-ubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/2
<wxl> not it no tag backs bye
<tsimonq2> I did.
<wxl> ok :)
<wxl> so now the other thing
<wxl> Install Lubuntu boots desktop
<wxl> fix that
<tsimonq2> ah shoot
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> that's caspar
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> I got it :)
<lyn||ian> yes er
<wxl> or grub?
<tsimonq2> wxl: debian-cd in the tooling
<tsimonq2> Ask {vorlon,infinity,cjwatson}
<tsimonq2> Although arguably we should just be like Kubuntu in that respect.
<wxl> "boot=casper only-ubiquity" etc
<wxl> it's the "only-ubiquity" that's failing obviously!
 * tsimonq2 nods
<wxl> hm
<wxl> doesn
<wxl> 't seem to be casper actually
<wxl> not in the manpage at least
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's what I said
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in debian-cd
<wxl> ok well JFDI then :)
<wxl> i'm confused because all i'm seeing in debian-cd where only-ubiquity is mentioned is setting the kernel params
<tsimonq2> wxl: ooh https://packaging.neon.kde.org/neon/calamares-settings-pinebook.git/tree/lib/live/config/1200-calamares?h=Neon/unstable
<tsimonq2> wxl: Could you dig into that? Perhaps we can use that to our advantage.
<tsimonq2> wxl: One more thing that needs to be looked at is making sure that the installed system doesn't have any cruft from the live image. The live wildcard plus the kernel hackery is here: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/calamares-settings-ubuntu/blob/master/lubuntu/modules/packages.conf
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you have the time, digging into making sure everything is properly removed would be great.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I can do all of this, just let me know. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Would you please be able to take the time to reorganize the default settings package a bit?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps we should move the obsolete files elsewhere, so we have a clean source package (maybe just another branch in Git) :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm taking care of the metapackage now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm incrementing the version to 1.0, and I set proper Conflicts/Replaces on the old packages for upgrades.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: phab Authentication provider ("GitHub") encountered an error while attempting to log in. The OAuth provider returned an error: redirect_uri_mismatch
<gQuigs> I'm wondering how much of the download difference (i386 vs amd64) in direct downloads is just do to download page design 
<gQuigs> compare https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ (i386 actually promoted to those unsure and top/left positional in many countries) to  https://xubuntu.org/download (slight highlight on 64-bit version)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gQuigs, I would encourage you to join the new #ubuntu-flavors channel and repeat what you just said.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to cosmic: https://git.io/vpyiJ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/cosmic 3a3dbeb Adam Conrad: Fix up some lubuntu-qt -> lubuntu misses.
<wxl> ^^^ let's rewrite that to encourage amd64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 2 new commits to cosmic: https://git.io/vpy1v
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/cosmic 53deffc Adam Conrad: Move core into desktop and use desktop-common now that we follow recommends.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/cosmic a91c70b Adam Conrad: Fix one remaining occurrence of core in STRUCTURE.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-12
<BionicMac> Tested the new iso with squashfs-tools added. WOrks great. Only thing is I get the error "unable to execute 'lxsession'... It went to fallback and worked fine. I installed lxsession and of course the error went away.
<BionicMac> Is lxsession left out purposely in the Cosmic? I'm wondering if I should report this or mark it 'passed' and move on?
<lyn||ian> BionicMac, I think that is a bug but a different one it should be using lxqt-session 
<lyn||ian> BionicMac, when exactly do you get that message?
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: When trying to login at the initial graphical login prompt, right after typing in user credentials.
<BionicMac> I need to look closer to see if it said 'lxsession' or 'lxqt-session' in the error though. 
<lyn||ian> BionicMac, after install ?
<BionicMac> I am reinstalling now doing manual partitioning so I will see it again I'm sure.
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: Yes, after install, on first boot, and thereafter.
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: Yes, it is trying to execute '/usr/bin/lxsession' -> 'Falling back to default ession'.
<lyn||ian> BionicMac, file that in a bug report
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: ok
<lyn||ian> I think it should be using lxqt session or is there something else
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, ^
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: lxqt-session is installed but it doesn't contain the file 'lxsession' that the display manager is griping about. 
<lyn||ian> yes it probably should be using lxqt-session unless there is something blocking?
<lubot> Benson Koka was added by: Benson Koka
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: lxqt-session is there and is executables, when I run it manually in a terminal (out of context I know) but the only error I see is 'Fcitx seems is not running'.
<BionicMac> *executable
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: should I file this bug against sddm?
<lyn||ian> BionicMac, probably lubuntu-default settings
<BionicMac> lyn||ian: ok, thanks
<lyn||ian> as it is the lubuntu-qt-session that causes this right
<BionicMac> it is the default display manager where I get the error
<BionicMac> I am not as familiar as yourself with the lubuntu-qt-session and the role it plays on boot/login.
<lyn||ian> BionicMac, yes sddm is the display manager using the lubuntu settings to start a session for lubuntu  
<lyn||ian> brb
<lynorian> well BionicMac as long as we know at least launchpad makes moving bugs easy
<BionicMac> lynorian: Ok, I will report against lubuntu-default-settings where you suggested. Thank you kindly for the help.
<BionicMac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1770801
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1770801 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xsession: unable to launch '/usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE'" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> Павел Алексеев was added by: Павел Алексеев
<lubot> <Павел Алексеев> Hi. I lead the channel about Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch. There I publish news, app updates and more.
<lubot> @ubuntu01
<BionicMac> tsimonq2: I thought I was helping by reporting the bug. Feel free to guide me. Should I not report things while testing?
<BionicMac> I'm easy. =)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @BionicMac, You are fine. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Keep reporting bugs. :)
<BionicMac> tsimonq2: ok! I like to help. thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] tsimonq2 deleted zesty at 6742dd2: https://git.io/vAq6L
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] tsimonq2 deleted precise at fb6ca5c: https://git.io/vAqKj
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds.deprecated] tsimonq2 created yakkety.qt at 2b26b95 (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vpS7m
<tsimonq2> OK cool, that's working.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Welcome-Center] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vpSAt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Welcome-Center/master 61155af Simon Quigley: Initial README modification.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-06
<wxl> ooh enhanced wallpaper browsing dialog in desktop preferences https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/pull/950
<ubot93> Pull 950 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Enhanced wallpaper browsing dialog" [Merged]
<guiverc2> :)
<wxl> whoa kvantum is really cool and it plugs into the lxqt config center. we should include this! https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum/tree/master/Kvantum
<wxl> @HMollerCl speaking of Kvantum there's suggestion here that it could solve theme issues with LibreOffice and the qt vclplugin https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1673
<ubot93> Issue 1673 in lxqt/lxqt "Update SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN in startlxqt so that users can open files easily in Libreoffice" [Closed]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl speaking of Kvantum there's suggestion here that it could solve …], I tested it with the lo people, they say vcl qt5 is still buggy
<wxl> @HMollerCl well, it sounds like any theming issues could be solved
<wxl> @HMollerCl and actually now that we have solved the issue of the LXQt file dialog not showing up, that might solve some other problems
<lubot> <lynorian> like with k3b?
<wxl> was k3b having the problem too?
<lynorian> I think for some obscure functionality for saving something you want to burn
<wxl> hm is there a bug report?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/1821433
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1821433 in k3b (Ubuntu) "On Lubuntu 19.04 K3b does nto add extension to save a file." [Undecided, New]
<wxl> ugh how did i miss this?
<wxl> oh boy i don't think ~lubuntu-packaing is subscribed to it ugh
<wxl> if you ever report a bug and don't hear from me, please bug me
<wxl> ugh k3b has disappeared again! why does this keep happening, @tsimonq2 ???
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhh it's not in the seed for cosmic disco or eoan!!!!!
<lubot> ip_man1 was added by: ip_man1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb1e184ac603: Plurlaize screenshots as there are two] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb1e184ac603
<tsimonq2> Ohai lubot 
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> lugito
<tsimonq2> :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL253d84f2900a: Add session settings advanced tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL253d84f2900a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e498510a04d: Add copies to printing on qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e498510a04d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f15e36e139b: Add lowriter print screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f15e36e139b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36d3d06e415f: Inline screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36d3d06e415f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cea99e26f21: Add audio-pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cea99e26f21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78b870d6279d: Add vlc minimal screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78b870d6279d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa1a8cf5c29a7: Add qpdfview graphics tab of prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa1a8cf5c29a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ab905c888ec: Fix accidental indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ab905c888ec
<kc2bez> LUspammy ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08962c2fcea4: Add noblenote trash to get back a note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08962c2fcea4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b8e105ffd68: Add lowriter spellcheck add to dictionary and suggestions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b8e105ffd68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a04969d405a: Add lowriter spellcheck correct buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a04969d405a
<tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a3eadc3ad8a: Add muon prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a3eadc3ad8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b1ffdb34aff: Add link to tips and tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b1ffdb34aff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1123
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64013be3eded: Add page range] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64013be3eded
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1122
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9be0ba7819a3: Fix spellcheck and print menu capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9be0ba7819a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30273910895c: Add battery power management screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30273910895c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1121
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b5bd6b3f3b3: Fix menuselection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b5bd6b3f3b3
<wxl> if anyone has anything for this please add https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/incoming/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL220418574c9d: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL220418574c9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL752ba896570d: Fix Save As capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL752ba896570d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDdd027bcf00bd: Added k3b.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDdd027bcf00bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ed2c6984157: Add pages and current page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ed2c6984157
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL335293f9b519: Add choose which device to pair with] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL335293f9b519
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71da154583f2: Fix .. code:: block] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71da154583f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2fe2c0c52c16: Move prefrences screenshot near the text that describes it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e3ab0d3713a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3051d95f9b1b: Add qpdfview printer names and more options button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3051d95f9b1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e3ab0d3713a: Fix capitilization for booksmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e3ab0d3713a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGeb9d7223f4f9: Upload to Eoan.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGeb9d7223f4f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c6d295519df: Add user directories to session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c6d295519df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e3ab0d3713a: Fix capitilization for booksmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e3ab0d3713a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37149f67f1b0: Start detailing how to use spellcheck] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37149f67f1b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ce0acb58cb1: Add desktop advanced tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ce0acb58cb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1124
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45a01ffc5807: Add How to turn word wrap off] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45a01ffc5807
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae709e185a3d: Fix capitilization for font style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae709e185a3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8df0b1bc4f34: Add search jump to] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8df0b1bc4f34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9600ab95c6b2: Fix launching ark prefrecnes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9600ab95c6b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL630a7fd6a22e: Start of keyboard window for ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL630a7fd6a22e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf67bc88b4e65: Add ark altenrate column to view keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf67bc88b4e65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d550df208a3: Add customize ark keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d550df208a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b26aa54b431: Add ARk reset keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b26aa54b431
<wxl> AN ERMINE OMG WE NEED A LENNY FOR EOAN
 * teward summons a lenny to sit on wxl
<teward> and what is an ermine?
<kc2bez> Rly?
<teward> ... so...
<kc2bez> It's official?
<teward> it's basically just an irish weasel?
<teward> wxl: ^
<wxl> yep
<wxl> THEY"RE CUTE
<teward> but... it's a weasel
<teward> ferrets are cute.  weasels... not so much.
<kc2bez> Ahem... Qute
<wxl> um, Qt
<teward> um, it's a weasel it doesn't fit any of those descriptions.
<wxl> at least some people seem to want to prounounce that "cute"
<wxl> i still prefer "cutie"
 * teward puts a rabid weasel onto wxl's lap.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the fix for https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/944 is in libfm-qt 0.14.1-6.. and debian is now on patch 8
<ubot93> Issue 944 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [Closed]
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you mentioned potentially SRUing it.. what's the plan?
<tsimonq2> wxl: File a bug ;)
<wxl> tl;dr do all the work for you? :)
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70
<tsimonq2> I mean a bug, not a task.
<wxl> right.. do all the SRU work XD
<tsimonq2> That's not *all* the work. ;)
<wxl> you're right, it's only 99.99999% XD
<wxl> you could at least make sure to merge the debian fixes
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> anyone else want to write an sru bug???? :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd246db2e74ba: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd246db2e74ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf21d07cd31ae: Stop unnesecary indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf21d07cd31ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0799ebc4eec1: Inline desktop screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0799ebc4eec1
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL233743aeb9d1: Add qterminal bookmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL233743aeb9d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL198189f20067: Add keyboard shortcut to close tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL198189f20067
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7abe114e0d2: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7abe114e0d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf29f81af9b94: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf29f81af9b94
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81f475250b10: Fix code for --norestore] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81f475250b10
<wxl> lynorian: actually lxqqt-archiver had a pre-release last july and 91 commits since. probably due a 1. release
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadcd456e9e8e: Fix launching desktop pref from command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadcd456e9e8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL231c182828a5: style adding highlight] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL231c182828a5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: since you couldn't convince tsujan to add kvantum to lxqt, could you convince at least to package it for debian?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> who packages featherpad? he or us?
<apt-ghetto> featherpad is packaged by agaida
<wxl> @HMollerCl agaida might be into it
<wxl> @HMollerCl tsujan is an opensuse guy if memory serves me correctly
<wxl> @HMollerCl at the least he's not a debian-derivative person
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl: I think he is a Manjaro guy these days.
<wxl> oh yeah that's it
<wxl> YIIIIIKES sudo vulnerability in xenial https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3968-1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ooooh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fun
<teward> it's only fun until you get screwed with it :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> it's only fun until you get screwed with it :p], Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *pwns teward's servers*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "As before, the bug is specific to Linux systems that have SELinux … enabled.  Sudo reopens the terminal device after changing its SELinux … context when a role or type is specified on the command line."
<wxl> oh, selinux..
<wxl> how low it has stooped XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> So most Ubuntu systems are not affected
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the person exploiting the bug also had to have privileges to use `sudo` already
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25f606d43d1e: Add rotate with mousewheel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25f606d43d1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf91b39e48496: Add home and end keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf91b39e48496
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39c5e45b72ad: Properly style rename] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39c5e45b72ad
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yeah go get on that one if you want! 
<wxl> you don't have to understand the comment. just use the patch
<wxl> you'll need to apply it to each branch (version) separately and update the changelog accordingly.. xenial will need extra testing because it's a different version
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker here's more info on the Stable Release Update process which is what needs to be followed in addition to the actual packaging https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d199eed2ab0: Style Extract Here and Extract to] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d199eed2ab0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0946b2e4fea9: Start compress from pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0946b2e4fea9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed08cd7c9284: Add OK button for compressed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed08cd7c9284
<wxl> wow i don't know what changed with tsujan but it's like interactions i have with him are now rather enjoyable. it's strange. https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/issues/42
<ubot93> Pull 42 in lxqt/libfm-qt "Emblem For (Encrypted) Volume Icons" [Closed]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8fd154daa4c7: Fix spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8fd154daa4c7
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ride the wave wxl
<wxl> oops that should be 421
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> @kc2bez it's been like multiple times over O_O
<lubot> <kc2bez> Keep it going :D
<wxl> i'm trying!
<wxl> !info qt5-style-kvantum | @HMollerCl
<ubot93> @HMollerCl: qt5-style-kvantum (source: qt5-style-kvantum): Kvantum style engine (binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.9+repack-2 (eoan), package size 465.8 kB, installed size 1579 kB
 * wxl kicks the bot
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce92bb32c682: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce92bb32c682
 * wxl shrugs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd329ce38eb36: Replace and with or] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd329ce38eb36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe9cee196cc3: Fix Back button capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe9cee196cc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c6917d44bdf: Add discover installed screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c6917d44bdf
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a7c073c4425: Update software sources screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a7c073c4425
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91d9e30bc121: Add ubuntu-software tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91d9e30bc121
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5c65eb66f7c: Add lower part of muon screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5c65eb66f7c
<wxl> i think i'm having too much fun https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lxqt-panel-appearing-with-huge-delay-when-home-directory-moved/715/44?u=wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ubot93 [<ubot93> @HMollerCl: qt5-style-kvantum (source: qt5-style-kvantum): Kvantum styl …], Wow!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I always search it for kvantum* an not *kvantum*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker here's more info on the Stable Release Update process whi …], Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think i'm having too much fun https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lxqt-panel-appear …], Haffunn!! XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, are there any conditions on using lubuntu logo and the splash screen image? I will need them for grub theming task I am assigned to. @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, are there any conditions on using lubuntu logo and the splash screen image …], What kind of conditions?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [What kind of conditions?], Is it okay if I copy them and reuse for compiling the theme for grub? No copyright issues right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 ??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Asking before hand coz had a good one last time. XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> /command !ask
<lubot> !ask
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tjis soesn't work in support channel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is there something wrong with terminal preferences dialogue box? It spills out of screen and cannot be resized aslo :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/aCchoWM.jpg Take a look
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], I would gues you had it maximized
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have no problem with it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I would gues you had it maximized], Same story for non maximised window also
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/5Ys7nho.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooo I get it vertical size
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I have no problem with it.], You must have a bigger screen with larger resolution. Mine is a 1366*768
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I use hide panel so It just fit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I use hide panel so It just fit], But why does it need hide panel? it should not flow into panel space when panel is not hidden, right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agree
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A scrollbar seems missing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [agree], Bug report then?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shall I?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Instructions ploxx!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but ask in lxqt forum first
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [but ask in lxqt forum first], ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> qterminal is lxqt app that's why?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or a bug qterminal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.lxqt.org/c/lxqt-components
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [or a bug qterminal], I will bug qterminal. Instructions please on how to do that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.lxqt.org/c/lxqt-components
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a Issue tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> write in there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL276d0b9f025a: Add configure shortcuts of ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL276d0b9f025a
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues], Added an issue there.
<Sparky> Have a question if anyone can answer. But is there a way to install ubuntu onto an ASUS Transformer pad/laptop? It does use the Android OS.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Added an issue there.], They closed it. Fix is released it seems.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 606x1280) https://i.imgur.com/PdoAPp8.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When will it arrive for lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Sparky [<Sparky> Have a question if anyone can answer. But is there a way to install ubu …], What is the CPU architecture?
<wxl> you could always add that patch, @The_LoudSpeaker
<kc2bez> wxl: There were 2 new bugs that did not have lubuntu-packages subscribed. I subscribed lubuntu-packages and commented. bug 1828201 and bug 1827501
<ubot93> Bug 1828201 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "package management breaks when lubuntu-desktop sub-packages uninstalled" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828201
<ubot93> Bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827501
<SDInformatica> Good morning.
<wxl[m]> kc2bez: how did you become aware of that first one?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The older of the 2?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Kind of happenstance. I saw it by searching the new Lubuntu-meta bugs when the latest one came in. I usually idle in the ubuntu-bugs-announce channel so scrolling through this morning I noticed the latest one.
<wxl[m]> Ah
<wxl[m]> Well just for grins I subscribed the team to bug mail for the package so we shouldn't have the problem again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: We should eithe rinclude kvantum, or tell the people of his existance. Mainly because of kvArcDark. For that to work seamlesly with our icon set, we should use epapirus icon instead of normal papirus (e-papirus are gray instead of black icons  which looks good on light and on dark background)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or maybe include it as a tweaking chapter in the manual.
<wxl[m]> Regarding the keyboard layout one, could you test that against all other flavors? Smells like it might be a cryptsetup and/or GRUB problem
<wxl[m]> I like the notion of adding it to the manual. It might be good to find a bug (I'm sure there's a mailing list message, IRC comment, or bug report somewhere) regarding theme changing and use it as an example we can fix with kvantum that would be impossible otherwise.
 * wxl[m] rolls over and goes back to sleep
<lubot> * tsimonq2 passes wxl a coffee
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Regarding the keyboard layout one, could you test that against all othe …], I can test it further, I didn't have much of a chance to dive into it this morning.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, in spanish group @N0um3n0 mentioned me qt5ct as a kvantum competitor, looks good to
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: @tsimonq2: oyi you guys know Qt a bit right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [wxl: @tsimonq2: oyi you guys know Qt a bit right?], Just a little :P
<lubot> <teward001> happen to know which libs in Ubuntu provide Sql header(s) so I can build-dep against them for the QtSql libs?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you could always add that patch, @The_LoudSpeaker], Yeah I can. but I thought disco uses latest packages so it must have that patch already, shouldn't it?
<teward> which patch
 * teward is confuzled
<teward> blah fudge wrong window was talking about patches in a PM >.<
 * teward kicks HexChat
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward [<teward> which patch], The qterminal preferences box spills below panel rendering some options unusable
<teward> @The_LoudSpeaker ah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so, does disco not uses lxqt's latest releases then?
<teward> disco could have been *frozen* at the time
<apt-ghetto> disco has qterminal 0.14.1, which is the latest upstream release
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> disco has qterminal 0.14.1, which is the latest upstream release], but not that patch then?
<apt-ghetto> If the commit (please share the link to the upstream commit or Pull Request) was added after Feb 25 2019, it is not part of the 0.14.1 release
<wxl[m]> NOTHING uses the latest git
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Our CI does
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> If the commit (please share the link to the upstream commit or Pull …], https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/574  … Fixed a week ago it seems
<lubot> <teward001> yeah then it's not in the latest stable release :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> NOTHING uses the latest git], Except rolling release distros I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [yeah then it's not in the latest stable release :P], Yeah.
<lubot> <teward001> and apparently CI which I don't believe @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What is CI?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't diss CI. >:(
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> it works really hard
<lubot> <teward001> IN THEORY Simon could get up off his butt and take the specific commits and fix the bug...
<lubot> <teward001> but...
<lubot> <teward001> :)
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Simon, on the other hand, is fair game
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [but...], XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [What is CI?], .
<apt-ghetto> It might be a good idea to not start ALL jobs at once
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [What is CI?], ci.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <teward001> oh JENKINS.
<lubot> <teward001> *spawns all tasks at once to spite @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<apt-ghetto> Continuous Integration = CI
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @teward001 [*spawns all tasks at once to spite @tsimonq2*], True story, that happened on UBports CI
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Jenkins was cleaning that one up for hours
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unfortunately it was at a time when I really needed a build to go through otherwise users would need to reinstall their devices XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Continuous Integration = CI], So it updates repos with latest packages and fixes from git?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> (This is only XD because it was on a release channel where things are expected to break)
<apt-ghetto> No, it takes the latest commits from repos and builds them
<lubot> <teward001> but doesn't release them :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a PPA too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [but doesn't release them :P], I don't I fully understand. Will ping back about this in some days. Then, please explain me how packaging and releasing and building work. Right now I gotta study. Might get an A- in tomorrows econimics exam. As of now I have B. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay bye.
<wxl[m]> Oh i didn't know we had a ppa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh, how else would we do builds? XD
<teward> @tsimonq2 painfully :P
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> one bit at a time
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pretty handy, I've used it a few times.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6e8a4846bd5: Add vlc adjust audio synchronization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6e8a4846bd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL825f8db325dd: Add subtitle sync] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL825f8db325dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37bea4b27a10: Add toolbar customize] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37bea4b27a10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL77c9d422476c: Add vlc subtitle speed and duration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL77c9d422476c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfe317aa32c7: Fix Sound & Video in how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfe317aa32c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd383b9d5705a: Make Sound and video match what it says on the screen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd383b9d5705a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL73dcb1f0f452: Make Sound & Video match what it says on the screen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL73dcb1f0f452
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf158f1d6bcc: Fix Send File launch calculation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf158f1d6bcc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL576d46fb57bf: style connecting to IRC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL576d46fb57bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19e99211624a: Fix copy link address captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19e99211624a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba5936325967: Add how to exit fullscreen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba5936325967
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL401ef644c001: Style connecting to network applications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL401ef644c001
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa525d58f2caf: Add part and how to rejoin after leving a channel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa525d58f2caf
<lynorian>  how did I not have how to leave a channel in irc on the manual
<wxl> cuz every time we reminded you of it, you had already left
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5f2a6803969: Add hide chats temproraily or permantely] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5f2a6803969
<lynorian> haha wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5df2ca4b73f0: Move network configuration to the same area in Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5df2ca4b73f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b8ab367ca13: Style network recconect to Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b8ab367ca13
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42f45a130b4f: Move chat switching near joining and leaving] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42f45a130b4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff8a05f4379b: Add turst this executable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff8a05f4379b
<wxl> wtf i'm trying to play with bug 1827501  but when i do erase disk+encrypt it dies trying to look at smart status in vbox???
<ubot93> Bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827501
<wxl> no problems with replace partition. bizarre
<lubot> Imhofe was added by: Imhofe
<teward> wxl: sounds like a VBox problem :P
<tsimonq2> teward: HEY YOU
<tsimonq2> hi
<teward> tsimonq2: GDIAF
<teward> um I mean
<teward> hi
<tsimonq2> See Telegram PMs
<tsimonq2> You broke stuff
<tsimonq2> :P
<kc2bez> I dislike VBox a little more with the latest release.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I dislike VBox a little more with the latest release.], why?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING46d568183eae: Drop patch] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING46d568183eae
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 @wxl main site is down
<lubot> <brli7848> is it possible to bind the "lock screen" entry and shortcut to xsecurelock?
<lubot> <brli7848> Should be easy? just edit the .desktop file and the shortcut text file?
<lubot> <brli7848> btw, the power management part of "lock screen after ? min" seems to only recognize x11-screensaver, won't work with i3lock or other
<wxl> !support | @brli7848
<ubot93> @brli7848: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [why?], The biggest issue for me is the display settings/drivers. They don't seem to work as well as they once did (at least for me). I think for the most part it is just me being grumpy about change.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d1ee8be55f7: Add more detail for bulk rename] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d1ee8be55f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b427552c7c4: Split wall of text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b427552c7c4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez do you have issues with ecnryption and keyboard layout?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> someone in the spanish channel is talking about that
<kc2bez> In my tests, yes. See bug 1827501
<ubot93> Bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827501
<kc2bez> I tested budgie moments ago and didn't have an issue. Writing up my notes now for today's meeting.
<tsimonq2> That's something that didn't even cross my mind; GRUBbey keyboard layouts.
<tsimonq2> Sounds like fun.
<kc2bez> yup, highlights the need for more diverse testing. not sure how we do that but...
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGdf565377caff: Updated debian/control] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGdf565377caff
<tsimonq2> My guess is that it's a configuration thing.
<tsimonq2> Now, where do we find that configuration value... :P
<kc2bez> seems to be the direction I am heading too.
<kc2bez> Then we will need cala to set it.
<tsimonq2> Because we do update the GRUB config (although I'm told that's a Bad Idea, and we should look into fixing that for this cycle.)
<kc2bez> I'm ears for how we set the config without updating it.
<wxl> from what apt-ghetto was saying in the bug, it sounds like cala is going to implement a warning that the default for GRUB is american english
<wxl> i.e. more or less throwing their hands up in the air and saying oh well nothing we can do
<kc2bez> swell
<wxl> but i didn't get too far into digging last night
<wxl> also kc2bez did you notice there are now like 3 graphics drivers in vbox?
<kc2bez> yes, the default one is the one that seems to have issues for me. If I switch to VboxSVGA, things work better but I forget to change the defaults sometimes.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> from what apt-ghetto was saying in the bug, it sounds like cala is going t …], I intended to say, that calamares should warn the user about different passphrases: e.g. "qwertz" vs "qwerty"
<kc2bez> Just me having a "get offa my lawn" moment I guess. XD
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> having options to me is really nice
<kc2bez> It is, I need to get over myself :)
<wxl> i think cala should have the option of displaying the password
<kc2bez> Well cala respects the keyboard layout during the installation. It actually changes it in the live environment when you change it during installation.
<wxl> yeah but the issue is grub, really
<kc2bez> yeah
<wxl> we could tell grub what the keyboard layout was if and only if /boot wasn't encrypted as that's where the info is
<lubot> <aptghetto> Cala would display the expected password, which is not necessary the same, as when you write it with the American layout
<lubot> <aptghetto> If the /boot is not encrypted, Grub doesn't need a password
<kc2bez> which is how the other flavors work
<lubot> <aptghetto> So you have no layout problems, because you rarely write in the Grub shell
<kc2bez> if you ever did get there it should repect what you chose for a layout though.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Another option would be an automatism, that saves the passphrase as it is, and a passphrase as it would be with the American layout
<wxl> and grub-update to the right keyboard layout wouldn't fix anything because all that gets saved on /boot
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd6d85428059: Add bulk rename screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd6d85428059
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I won't be able to come to the meeting tonight, sorry
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 I was playing a little bit with the CI. The lxqt-plugin should build now. I hope, that I had the permission to do it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [@tsimonq2 I was playing a little bit with the CI. The lxqt-plugin should build n …], Sure, that's fine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ci/unstable is fair game for messing around with whatever you want :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What was the problem?
<lubot> <aptghetto> In the first round, I dropped the patch … and in the second round, I changed the debian/control file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you add changelog entries?
<lubot> <aptghetto> For the first round, yes
<lubot> <aptghetto> I will edit the changelog entry tomorrow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <aptghetto> I go to bed now, so I am not partecipating at the meeting. … During the week, I commented on bug #1827501 and I am still learning C++.
<lubot> <lynorian> sleep well @aptghetto
<lubot> <aptghetto> Thanks, I will read the messages in 6 hours.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is no calendar in phab now?
<lubot> <lynorian> are translations up?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl the calendar is there but I don't think anyone has added the standup back.
<lynorian> time for the standup?
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<lynorian> \o
<kc2bez> We lost wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> /command !wxl
<lubot> !wxl
<kc2bez> @HMollerCL why don't you get us started :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I have nothing ne wto say
<lubot> <HMollerCl> more than testingt kvantum and is awesome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> qt5-style-kvantum
<kc2bez> Cool.
<lynorian> that is an icon theme right
<lynorian> or a theme for qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, is something like a theme manager for qt
<lynorian> ok
<kc2bez> It is pretty neat.
<kc2bez> Thanks for being here! Anything else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 talk me also about qt5ct but an env variable need to be change and I have not.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, nothing new.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, the encryption keyboard layout problem I mentioned, was a hw problem at the end.
<lynorian> it was?
<lynorian> bad keyboard?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the one I mention
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not the one that @kc2bez was looking at
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *is
<kc2bez> Thanks Hans, appreciate the update.
<lynorian> I think I am next of the people here
<kc2bez> sure take it away
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey here
<lynorian> I have moved several things in the manual to their own section since I last checked in
<kc2bez> Thanks @SamuelBanya we will get you in next.
<lynorian> I did a ton on libreoffice impress background
<lynorian> There are tons of new screenshots
<kc2bez> screenshots are awesome!
<lynorian> Added pitch adjust to vlc
<lynorian> trash to noblenote to get a note back
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did we ever add a full i3 install guide to the manual btw? Just wondering
<lynorian> no have not gotten to that
<lynorian> we do have how to change window manager in lxqt
<lynorian> also how to deal with libreoffice crashing on restore
<lynorian> home and end keyboard shortcuts to qpdfview is now in the manual
<lynorian> how to compress a file from pcmanfm-qt
<kc2bez> nice
<lynorian> of course I have many more typos I have found in something this long
<lynorian> reworked some network configuration in quassel that was not clear and somehow I did not have how to leave an irc channel which is now fixed
<lynorian> not sure if I need to add in the things for an operator section for quassel will really be needed?
<kc2bez> maybe a link to quassel docs for further info?
<lynorian> I am not sure what is the current state of weblate As I got an email and so did @hmollerCl from someone in blegium on wnating translation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I am not sure what is the current state of weblate As I got an email …], @tsimonq2 told me that weblate is not up.
<lynorian> that is not good 
<lynorian> I added bulk rename and trusting executables to the manual for pcmanfm-qt as well
<lynorian> I think that is it for this week from me
<kc2bez> Thanks for all you do lynorian ! 
<kc2bez> @SamuelBanya you are next.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks @lynorian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa503c007337a: Move file properties to its own parapgraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa503c007337a
<kc2bez> We might of lost Sam, he is probably on a train somewhere @SamuelBanya
<kc2bez> Short paste from me:
<kc2bez> We chatted about this earlier but for the record;
<kc2bez> Confirmed bug 1827501 and commented.
<kc2bez> Tested quickly this afternoon, Budgie honors the keyboard settings from the installer to unlock the drives.
<kc2bez> Other flavors probably don't have this problem because we handle FDE differently. 
<kc2bez> The others don't have `/boot` encrypted so more of the system is available (i.e. the kernel unlocks the drive not Grub).
<ubot93> Bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827501
<kc2bez> I couldn't replicate bug 1828201 and commented.
<ubot93> Bug 1828201 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "package management breaks when lubuntu-desktop sub-packages uninstalled" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828201
<kc2bez> That is all I have at the moment.
<lynorian> thanks @kc2bez
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @kc2bez
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian what about changing WM you mentioned earlier? Is there a deadline?
<lynorian> no that has been in the manual a while
<lynorian> not for default but as the settings
<lynorian> someone has actually used that I think in irc a few weeks ago and it was not how wxl thought it was
<lynorian> that was this https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, I'm not understanding.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I once heard that for wayland we would need to change WM, is that what ypu mean?
<lynorian> no for end users to change wm
<lynorian> not for what we ship
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa ok, now I get. Thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Back
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0397cebc48d: Add file prop screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0397cebc48d
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So yeah I'm actually gonna take a stab at packaging the gtk to qt even though it is c++ based I still want to give it a shot and not let anyone down
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm gonna need hand holding though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've been still trying to get in touch with Ubuntus dev team regarding the iso tester. I'm pretty sure I just have to modify the flavor and release variables but wish they would respond to help me out
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's all from me
<kc2bez> Thanks @SamuelBanya
<lynorian> thanks @Sameulebanya
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef4f423b8de6: move first screenshot up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef4f423b8de6
<wxl> sorry ya'll, work
<wxl> anyone still around?
<kc2bez> I am still here. 
<wxl> well i guess i could talk to you XD
<kc2bez> Sure XD
<wxl> ok well here's my list 
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Asked for more info and didn't quite get anywhere on a bug about input devices dying in Bionic: bug 1827734
<wxl>    * Triaged a bug about save dialogs not adding extensions: bug 1821433
<wxl>    * Unexpired a bug about prompts not showing up in terminals, asking for more info: bug 1819009
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * k3b missing everywhere: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] what is up with k3b?!: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77
<ubot93> Bug 1827734 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Touchpad and Keyboard stop working on Lubuntu 18.04.2" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827734
<wxl>  * TESTING
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<wxl>    * Added k3b to seed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDdd027bcf00bd
<ubot93> Bug 1821433 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu) "LXQt save dialogs don't automatically add file extensions" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821433
<wxl>  * INFRASTRUCTURE
<wxl>    * Added a bunch of ubottu factoids (32bit, devel, offtopic, support, standup).
<ubot93> Bug 1819009 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal-Emulator shows no prompt when (console) program finished" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819009
<wxl>    * Allowed /command on lubot for factoids, but bots can't trigger bots. Will try to work with IRCC.
<wxl>    * Updated the packaging tutorial requirements for `keychain` and `bzr`.
<wxl>    * Created an "Incoming" wiki page to track incoming upstream fetures: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/incoming/
<lynorian> thanks for fixing k3b
<lynorian> and for the factiods
<kc2bez> Is there a list of which factoids are available?
<wxl> yeah well k3b is only partially fixed. @tsimonq2 said he was going to check on getting the fixed SRU'd or at least look into it. also i only changed the seed. i dno't know about lubuntu-meta itself. i asked but @tsimonq2 never answered...........
<wxl> kc2bez: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<kc2bez> Thanks. 
<wxl> np
<wxl> note that only ubuntu irc ops can make changes to them, so hit me up if you've got ideas
<kc2bez> Sounds good. My question was more for my goldfish like memory. XD
<wxl> heheh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: what about the fact that openbox doesn't work in Wayland?
<wxl> @HMollerCl we've talked about that a bit and have some ideas but no solutions yet.. it will be bad for openbox though!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Openbox won't move to Wayland then?
<wxl> doesn't seem like it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is mir still the first choice?
<wxl> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/8miz1v/openbox_wayland/dzqq6j5/
<wxl> i'm not sure. to some degree i think we'll need to wait and see how the rest of the ubuntu ecosystems does things
<wxl> fwiw kubuntu's last release had an experimental and not fully functional wayland session
<wxl> that said we're not too behind
<wxl> if youw ant to talk wayland, DrewRWx is the person you want to speak with
<wxl> there's this https://github.com/wizbright/waybox
<wxl> oops i did not mean DrewRWx unless that's another alias he has for himself.. i meant ddevault is the person to talk to re: wayland
<ddevault> wmww is probably the person to talk to
<wxl> yeah he's pretty rad
<wxl> he's the guy i saw at lfnw running wayland on a watch XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok thanks for the info
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d89ba5af891: Add Kcalc colors screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d89ba5af891
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d42e5a74e80: Fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d42e5a74e80
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! remember I was talking about some unknown desktop file appearing on desktop. Which doesn't show up in file explorer, can't be opened or deleted or anything.  … I have found a way to reproduce it. Read and follow if you please. … * Desktop by default shows 4 icons: home folder, computer, network and trash. … *Right click o
<lubot> n desktop. … *Go to desktop preferences. … *Go to the tab which manages icons(third one, sorry forgot name) … *Just remove tick from network icon … *Click apply … See the file on desktop. … I will send ss in a bit.  … Same story if I keep network and disable computer icon. … No problem if both of them are disabled. … Someone confirm this please. … 
<lubot> @kc2bez @tsimonq2  wxl:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hey! remember I was talking about some unknown desktop file appearing on desktop …], Yep, we've already hunted it down and have a fix in hand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, but thanks :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [*facepalms*], Don't let it discourage you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You just happened to pick the one bug we've already tracked down
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's probably 100 more out there we haven't :}
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup. Lite only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let me know If you need to test anything. Like any fix or bug confirmation etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Will do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One more thing. … I installed plank.  … Set it to intellihide. … The plank position is bottom … For active maximized windows, it hides. … Then when I move mouse to the bottom area hoping that plank shows up. it doesn't. No matter how many times and how much pressue I use plank doesn't come up. But if I open another program tha
<lubot> t is not maximized. It shows up as usual. … This thing only occurs when the plank is set to bottom. Not if it is placed along any other border. … Keeps happening in disco only. Might be something related to plank or window manager?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I ran it in vm tho. Will test on actual hardware soon.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [One more thing. … I installed plank.  … Set it to intellihide. … The plank position is …], @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @HMollerCl wxl: can anyone confirm this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh wait now it's not showing up for other sides also. Something's definitely wrong here.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbd795ebdaf4: Add featherpad font screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbd795ebdaf4
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: can reproduce if and only if lxpanel-qt is at the bottom, too. otherwise, works fine.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: in any case, if you can find a reproducible bug, i'd start by filing one against plank
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: can reproduce if and only if lxpanel-qt is at the bottom …], What's lxpanel-qt? XD
<wxl> @apt-ghetto where did you see that calamares was adding a warning about keyboard layout with encryption?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: shush and go do your work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: shush and go do your work], I'm about to go to sleep, so no ;)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well you don't do it when you're awake either soooooooooooooooooo XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I could work while I'm asleep, that'd be cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And heeeey XD
<wxl> yeah then something might get done 
<lubot> * tsimonq2 slaps wxl with a fish
 * wxl watches as the fish slides off and slaps tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYQjjsfBh4/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0bd2fd8281c: Add lowriter doc properties screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0bd2fd8281c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1c415405f42: Add featherpad font screenshot actually to the rst file :(] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1c415405f42
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: can reproduce if and only if lxpanel-qt is at the bottom …], Sure. But I will test it on a real system first.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, you tested it on real machine or vm? Wxl:?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 @kc2bez @HMollerCl wxl: can anyone confirm this?], I use plank in 18.04, but since plank is gtk, in >18. 10 I prefer to add another panel and configure it accordingly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and at the end, because of the launcher in lxqt, I don't use a dock or quicklaunc panel in lxqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, I'm writing the control file for the lubuntu-update-notifier package. Is there a way to now for sure the Build-Depends? It is writen in pyhthon I know that it depends on: update-notifier-common, aptdaemon, debconf-kde-helper; but there might be other that my system already so I didin't notice.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @apt-ghetto where did you see that calamares was adding a warning about ke …], That is a misunderstanding. What I wrote isn't what I meant.
<lubot> <aptghetto> What I actually tried is to split the bug report into several small tasks. One is the Grub rescue shell, another for the task/request to improve Calamares and a task to find out, if we can load other keyboard layout files.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING8d332ae0fff2: Cleaning up] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING8d332ae0fff2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9964baa3c9f9: Fix arrow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9964baa3c9f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15928c7fd59c: More updates to localc inserting symbols] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15928c7fd59c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc52d99b794eb: Style rows and columns and deleting them] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc52d99b794eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08baa8705692: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08baa8705692
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: vm only
<wxl> @HMollerCl: you can know by building it XD
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl  In the debian maintainer guide chapter 4: dpkg-depcheck and objdump may help you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf4f91a5c6766: Add Topic widget to Quassel prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf4f91a5c6766
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [@HMollerCl  In the debian maintainer guide chapter 4: dpkg-depcheck and objdump …], that work for python to?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b5bfea0ca36: Add language drop down to Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b5bfea0ca36
<wxl> new calamares.. complete with potential "packaging surprises" https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.8-is-out/
<wxl> includes the fix to MiB/GiB
<wxl> new format for GeoIP.. legacy will be phased out so we should make sure we're compliant
<tsimonq2> Fun.
<wxl> welcome can do GeoIP lookups
<wxl> and this is great:
<wxl> All Python modules now bail out gracefully on (at least some) bad configurations, rather than raising an exception. The pre-release scripts now test for exceptions to avoid shipping modules with ImportError or SyntaxError results
<kc2bez> Reading now over there.
<kc2bez> Lots of changes last minute it looks like.
<wxl> note, too, that the fix to the verbiage also includes a fix to the comparison so it's less strict https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/bbd2afc20fd76616b592883e490d3db68b3c9cce#diff-93d93773c437777becf75eec143a5dbeR123
<wxl> this is consistent with the "at least x space is needed"
<kc2bez> Reading it over, lots of refactoring but it might not break. :)
<wxl> yeah that's sort of what i was thinking
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-11
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Something for the manual: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1139902/how-to-increase-the-size-of-the-cursor-in-lubuntu-19-04
<teward> wxl: error: GeoIP legacy *was* already phased out
<teward> by MaxMind
<teward> back in January
<teward> it's why I pushed to get a third party GeoIP2 module included in NGINX for Ubuntu :P
<teward> (and why i'm going to MIR it if there's nothing overtly bad here)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> lynorian: Something for the manual: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1 …], Really? Who would want to make it bigger?
<lynorian> people with vision troubles
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If that's the case, not only the cursor should be bigger
 * Eickmeyer needs a lynorian for Ubuntu Studio. :'(
 * Eickmeyer is also not here recruiting.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [If that's the case, not only the cursor should be bigger], I mean, isn't there a more global "zoom"?
<lubot> <lynorian> not that I know
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl I wish I knew a way
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c9fce6c390b: Add session settings changing cursor size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c9fce6c390b
<rtarik> This is tarik from Morroco
<rtarik> is there a possibility to install Lubuntu on Gericom Masterpiece ?
<guiverc2> rtarik, i don't know your machine, but a quick search online says its a x86(something) that ran winXP; is yours x86 or x86_64, how much ram (the ones I saw were small(
<guiverc2> rtarik, also why not download the appropriate one for your system, and try it (https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install  is geared for main ubuntu, but it applies to lubuntu too which has a try-lubuntu option)
<rtarik> <guiverc2>, it is pantium 4 about 512 M RAM
<rtarik> guiverc2, it is pantium 4 about 512 M RAM
<rtarik> I prepared a Lubuntu USB but it doesn't boot !
<guiverc2> the 512mb RAM will be your problem.  I've tested Lubuntu 18.04 on pentium 4 & pentium m machines inc. 18.04 LTS, 18.10, 19.04 though always with 1gb or more of ram.
<guiverc2> rtarik, it may be the machine itself can't boot USB; many p4's couldn't (they booted dvdr/cdr's)
<rtarik> I found that Lubuntu may work with less of 512 M RAM !
<guiverc2> you did download the x86 version I assume, my p4/penitum-m's were incapable of booting x86_64
<rtarik> the x64
<guiverc2> rtarik, i suspect it may, but would not be much fine if you wanted to use chromium/firefox to browse many web sites etc; if playing music, editing docs - not an issue.
<rtarik> <guiverc2>: maybe I'll do a test with x86
<guiverc2> is your pentium-4 capable of x86_64?; mine were not.
<rtarik> unsure
<rtarik> I don't know 64 apply on the old machine
<guiverc2> the more recent releases tend to give a decent message about cpu not being suitable; older releases just gave crash messages as I recall (I don't recall clearly sorry)
<guiverc2> rtarik, what release did you try?  (I'm booting lubuntu x86_64 now in a x86 only pentium-4 box)
<rtarik> 19.04
<rtarik> do you recommand specific release ?
<guiverc2> on that old machine, I'd have been tempted to use 18.04 LTS (3 year life instead of 9 months)
<guiverc2> okay, my p4 box says "This kernel requires an x86_64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU \n Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<rtarik> guiverc2: I'll do other test
<rtarik> thank you for all those informations
<guiverc2> fyi: i booted 19.10; but 19.04 would have had same error message, and you're most welcome
<rtarik> Is there a tool (i.e VM software) to test releases or you use USB ?
<guiverc2> rtarik, i mostly test using real hardware (eg. the old p4 heater box I booted for your test), but I do use virtual-box on occasion too, others here use other tools too
<rtarik> guiverc2: thank you
<guiverc2> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's only me that now I have "Kde connect"?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl did you have KDE connect before?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @HMollerCl did you have KDE connect before?], Nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have it because I installed (and use) it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Now I have it in preferences
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<kc2bez> 19.04?
<kc2bez> I have it installed too but I don't remember seeing it on any fresh 19.04 installs.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in eoan.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, after I change the soruces
<lubot> <HMollerCl> kdeconnect/eoan,now 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey I got some free time
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So we're not porting kvantum right
<kc2bez> It is not installed on my VM @HMollerCl
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What else do we need to port from gtk to qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It is not installed on my VM @HMollerCl], did you have eoan sources?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [What else do we need to port from gtk to qt], I believe redshift-gtk should be easy
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> kc2bez: hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ apt list kdeconnect  … Listing... Done … kdeconnect/eoan,now 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> automactic installed....
<kc2bez> I do have the sources enabled and eoan 
<kc2bez> What happens if you remove it?
<kc2bez> You can simulate the removal.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> You can simulate the removal.], how?
<kc2bez> `apt remove -s PACKAGENAME`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, it will only remove kdeconnect..
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Side note though regarding redshift. When I download the .tar.gz do I have to build it or since it's python based I just have to port it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> first make sure it works, then make a copy and start the clone
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok will do
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I downloaded the tar.gz of this project and in its README.md file it says that I need to install it from the OS itself via a package manager. The only other instructions that relate to possibly building it on my comp are in CONTRIBUTING.md but they list dependencies. Do I have to do: sudo apt-get install (list of all the dependenc
<lubot> ies separated by commas)?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or do I just have to run the "install.sh" shell file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that you must install redshfit with apt and run redshift-gtk from the source
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I've never run redshift from the source, so, not sure it will work w/o problem
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I eventually got the make file to do it's thing
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Now it's having issues about GeoClue since it can't find my location
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I can't find the system setting for location in Lubuntu tbh
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *within Preferences > LxQt settings > LxQt Configuration Center
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> * in the startup menu
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Got it to work. If you run it from the startup menu then it appears to ask if I'd like location settings to be enabled. I clicked yes and now I have a gps style pin present that shows the color temp in the upper right
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/I32FdLH.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll look at that cheat sheet before trying to use that one guide you sent to port it from gtk to qt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cheatsheet only had one thjng that matched the source code present with only "Gtk.Label" section being relevant. so ill have to use that one article you provided
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> In terms of GObject do you have to change the entire functions style to suit QObject or can you just change it line by line?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's the first thing shown but is a bit daunting in my head on how to approach changing the related code
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-12
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey also I realized that Sakura terminal is also Gtk based so if you guys want to port that later on when I get better at porting let me know as well
<wxl[m]> @SamuelBanya I don't personally care about a port of Sakura. I mean it should be great to have choices, but we have a functional and well supported/maintained terminal from our direct upstream so I'd call that good. If you want to take it on a a side project, feel free, but there's other things we need.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Understandable honestly
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not a big deal. If there's one thing I would like though is like an i3 guide since ive been having a tough time trying to get it up an running in Lubuntu
<wxl[m]> Regarding the porting, I'd suggest leaning on @HMollerCl since he has done a successful port. Maybe @acheronuk too
<wxl[m]> Is it not as simple as changing the window manager in session settings?
<wxl[m]> I mean that's what I did with awesome…
<wxl[m]> And also kwin when I was testing
<wxl> upstream switched the default command for elevating privledges. https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/pull/960/files#diff-c3873ab1de0d4c6ff9c9277e8d18761dR3 it seems that we write this into settings so it shouldn't be a problem, but wanted to make everyone aware just in case. 
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf$3
<ubot93> Pull 960 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Use and recommend dbus-run-session instead of dbus-launch" [Merged]
<wxl> what i find most odd is the change from lxqt-sudo to lxsudo
<lubot> <vrtop> Hi 🤗, what is difference between "LXQt Desktop" and "Lubuntu" sessions on login screen ?
<lubot> <vrtop> technically is same? only in configuration of appearance?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @vrtop [technically is same? difference only in configuration of appearance?], This
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> upstream switched the default command for elevating privledges. https://gi …], And we are going to remain with lxqt-sudo? Software-properties use it
<lubot> <vrtop> @tsimonq2 [This], Thanks, because it's a bit confused, did not know what to choose :) LXQt this is the best one ever saw a desktop, very nice ;) Good work guys 👍
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl [<wxl> upstream switched the default command for elevating privledges. https://gi …], So I have to do: lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Instead of sudo su to elevate my privileges?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SamuelBanya [Instead of sudo su to elevate my privileges?], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [So I have to do: lxqt-sudo], since 18.10 you should lxqt-sudo for GUI sudo. sudo is for terminal
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] SBanya (Samuel Banya) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I created a task for the porting process
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For redshift
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll upload the folder I've been working with as well since I'm having a hard time porting this so far
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's not easy honestly
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But then again this redshift program is already using a lot of signal and slot stuff from qt which becomes a bit confusing to begin with. Not sure if I can easily change each line from gtk to qt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's been a long time but how do I upload the entire folder to the task itself in the lubuntu phab?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb741cc60ff5e: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb741cc60ff5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL229bf79e6a29: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL229bf79e6a29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce0b1ace9e6f: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce0b1ace9e6f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b3d8927ce48: Proofread slideshow/fullscreen paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b3d8927ce48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87762735a6fd: Proofread slideshow/fullscreen paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87762735a6fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae7ce1d28e36: Proofread slideshow/fullscreen paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae7ce1d28e36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL259e87877532: Proofread LXImage prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL259e87877532
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35b0eea7092f: Proofread LXImage prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35b0eea7092f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cf0ee014d52: Proofread LXImage prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cf0ee014d52
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca6e60d3ded2: Update QTerminal introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca6e60d3ded2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47f58aa8bb88: Update QTerminal introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47f58aa8bb88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL829128eb68ec: Update QTerminal introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL829128eb68ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32bde182156e: Update links and zoom paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32bde182156e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95f97c2b3d5e: Update links and zoom paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95f97c2b3d5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL314a146a4df7: Update links and zoom paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL314a146a4df7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Strange behaviour of lubuntu-grub-theme when purging it from the system] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3455
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d933e9fd68d: Update first usage paragraph of discorver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d933e9fd68d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06e82e798f3d: Update first usage paragraph of discorver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06e82e798f3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39f5c6ce9471: Update first usage paragraph of discorver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39f5c6ce9471
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbbade5d58cf: Update updating by discover paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbbade5d58cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40ce50ff7fb7: Update updating by discover paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40ce50ff7fb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3375a367247: Update updating by discover paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3375a367247
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6bab170df4f8: Update installed paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6bab170df4f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdad62206e7e0: Update installed paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdad62206e7e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f08751e3255: Update installed paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f08751e3255
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So Ubuntu Studio moves to kde
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yup, they announced it in their release notes for 20.04.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The daily images are plasma now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nice move, will you use qjacktl now @Eickmeyer ? I've always wonder why you don't use it and have your own
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> We don't use qjackctl because Ubuntu Studio Controls is easier to use and does stuff that qjackctl cannot do.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Eickmeyer [We don't use qjackctl because Ubuntu Studio Controls is easier to use and does s …], thanks for the answer, I though tit was because it was Qt, I might give it a try then.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @kc2bez do you know we could use kde sddm config tool?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here is how (in spanish) https://entornosgnulinux.com/2018/12/24/iii-lxqt-0-13-0-en-lubuntu-18-10-como-anadir-nuevo-modulo-al-centro-de-configuracion-de-lxqt/
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think it's worth a try
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: it works, but some themes did not  because of some plasma dependencies..
<wxl> yeah that's always the rub
<wxl> freaking plasma
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and we should add a preview.jpg to the theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it works if themes don't use plasma and you can change backgoround from there and it's not complicated
<wxl> compton-conf now officially deprecated https://github.com/lxqt/compton-conf/pull/151
<ubot93> Pull 151 in lxqt/compton-conf "note deprecating compton-conf, see #150" [Merged]
<wxl> alerted picom too since it hasn't worked with picom in a while https://github.com/yshui/picom/issues/400
<ubot93> Issue 400 in yshui/picom "[feature request] GUI config tool" [Open]
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED6a1f67918879: drop mouseemu, following Ubuntu] Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@canonical.com> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED6a1f67918879
<openbox> Hello. Are you guys still going to port Openbox to Mir?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [So Ubuntu Studio moves to kde], Wow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @openbox [<openbox> Hello. Are you guys still going to port Openbox to Mir?], I don't think we are.
<lubot> <rudrabali> @HMollerCl [So Ubuntu Studio moves to kde], Nice!
<openbox> theloudspeaker Ok will you use another wm instead of openbox then?
<lubot> <princeofclay> (Photo, 576x1280) https://i.imgur.com/imQYQGD.jpg
<lubot> <princeofclay> (Photo, 1078x1032) https://i.imgur.com/WHccvyN.jpg
<lubot> <princeofclay> Probably off topic, but don't blame me for bringing super secret information😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Isn't surprising to me
<lubot> <princeofclay> I was slightly skeptical about Ubuntu snapping the Software Centre, but this is next level really..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @princeofclay [I mean, even I was slightly skeptical about Ubuntu snapping the Software Centre, …], Why is it next level ? I liked the apt one because of the amount of softwares present in it. Snap has less things.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @openbox [<openbox> theloudspeaker Ok will you use another wm instead of openbox then?], We will be sticking with openbox for now.
<lubot> <rudrabali> hmm, what about the window borders?
<lubot> <rudrabali> that is one point which I don't like
<lubot> <rudrabali> only reason why I use KDE mostly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Window borders are good only imo.
<lubot> <princeofclay> @The_LoudSpeaker [Why is it next level ? I liked the apt one because of the amount of softwares pr …], Ohk, clarify this for me, because I can be misguided. Does Canonical own some paid propreitary binaries used in the development of Snaps for which publishers need to pay Canonical?  … And if not, then is are there any other 
<lubot> parts in snaps or snap devel which are propreitary?
<lubot> <princeofclay> I'm not against anyone paying Canonical. I'm just against for a restrictive format to become universal
<lubot> <rudrabali> @The_LoudSpeaker [Window borders are good only imo.], outdated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't have the answer to that. But I think @popeydc or @tsimonq2 or @RikMills or wxl: might have the answer.
<lubot> <princeofclay> Its like using X country jets without knowing what they do against y country by country z. X controls y then.
<lubot> <princeofclay> @The_LoudSpeaker [I don't have the answer to that. But I think @popeydc or @tsimonq2 or @RikMills …], Ok, Thank You!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @rudrabali [outdated], Each one to it's own. 🤷🏻‍♂️
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @rudrabali [outdated], You mean the blue border? That can be modified, the problem for me with that is that dark windows get confused where one ends and the other behind
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Begins
<lubot> <rudrabali> referring to the modern one in many :) but I suppose we don't need it, especially for the low-end ones
<lubot> <rudrabali> gnome, kde, cinnamon etc. have that new flat one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You can modify the Openbox theme
<lubot> <rudrabali> by default?
<lubot> <kc2bez> By default Openbox has nothing configured.
<lubot> <princeofclay> Ig these is what you are looking for … https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/obconf … There's can be a case made for it to be installed (and integrated if possible) by default in 20.04.1
<lubot> <kc2bez> @princeofclay [Ig these is what you are looking for … https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/ob …], In Lubuntu? We already have it installed.
<lubot> <princeofclay> @kc2bez [In Lubuntu? We already have it installed.], Is it? I didn't check. All should be well then
<lubot> <rudrabali> changing it by default?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there are alot of themes, some of theme don't have borders
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we could make a lubuntu borderless theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the problem is that if you don't use compton for transparency/shadow you get confused when a window enters and the other ends.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and w/o borthers is more complicated to "grab" thw window and change size
<lubot> <HMollerCl> speccialy in the bottom, so we compromise look in favor of usabillity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *at the bottom
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T160: Explore kcmshell5] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl [and w/o borthers is more complicated to "grab" thw window and change size], I find borders actually useful for ui and more useable as it is hard to sometimes see the windoww borders.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1baf192a3342: Proofread first paragraph of quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1baf192a3342
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd20ad63528e8: Proofread first paragraph of quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd20ad63528e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa366cc4c9cb: Proofread first paragraph of quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa366cc4c9cb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 You should be able to export Phab data right from S3 using the CLI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb32c280e2fec: Proofread join channel paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb32c280e2fec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42b5fdd68cda: Proofread join channel paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42b5fdd68cda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5521d0116beb: Proofread join channel paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5521d0116beb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59f0924c7c8c: Add unhide to hide events paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59f0924c7c8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7500a153903: Add unhide to hide events paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7500a153903
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d5e33079585: Add unhide to hide events paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d5e33079585
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl do you see feasible (in an easy way) to compile a plasma kcm_module standalone? See https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Explore kcmshell5: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160
<wxl> @HMollerCl i'm not sure. my general experience is that if plasma's involved, it's nearly impossible to decouple it.
<wxl> probably need to ask kde folks
<wxl> and by that i mean upstream kde folks since i'm sure they would have a broader range of experience of people using different components of KDE with other non-KDE components
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where can I ask them? maybe @RikMills knows
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [where can I ask them? maybe @RikMills knows], Something I saw the other day said that KDE are trying to get rid of the KCMs running via kcmshell5, and just have them accessible through systemsettings
<wxl> well that's strange
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [Something I saw the other day said that KDE are trying to get rid of the KCMs ru …], buu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but systemsettings is not plasmoid :D
<lubot> <RikMills> huh?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can install it w/o installing plasma, it doesn't bring much overhead
<lubot> <HMollerCl> n
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt purge systemsettings              … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: …   libkf5activitiesstats1 qml-module-org-kde-kcm … Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them. … The followi
<lubot> ng packages will be REMOVED: …   systemsettings* … 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. … After this operation, 1.433 kB disk space will be freed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only 1.433Kb free after purge,
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf64802e8fa3e: Proofread input options in Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50860291f2eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50860291f2eb: Update right clicking on tab options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50860291f2eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL780f4e61aa80: Proofread input options in Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL780f4e61aa80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL404bfd6f0a95: Proofread input options in Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL404bfd6f0a95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL088706937527: Update right clicking on tab options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL088706937527
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c627a323d39: Update right clicking on tab options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c627a323d39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL917a79b9bfd9: Proofread Print paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL917a79b9bfd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5c4972417d5: Proofread Print paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5c4972417d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa1d05f215680: Proofread Print paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa1d05f215680
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f5e6badc5e9: Proofread qpdfview more] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f5e6badc5e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d76ce0fe9bb: Move fonts view to a paragraph that it makes more sense in] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d76ce0fe9bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a2dfa65a8e0: Proofread qpdfview more] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a2dfa65a8e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb89beaaf4153: Proofread qpdfview more] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb89beaaf4153
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46220f982f57: Move fonts view to a paragraph that it makes more sense in] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46220f982f57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06b85b84af9c: Move fonts view to a paragraph that it makes more sense in] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06b85b84af9c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18232771f5d6: Proofread Add annotation paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18232771f5d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbecdabb2d117: Proofread Add annotation paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbecdabb2d117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58f0056e9ecd: Proofread Add annotation paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58f0056e9ecd
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-08
<lubot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Hi, FOR ONCE i'm going to stay here
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I saw meta package is like elementary's and compat got bumped to 11
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> so yeah im interested in seeing the new stuffs
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2bfa15e7d5c1: Update Desktop Notification intro] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2bfa15e7d5c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbac771e5cce4: Update Desktop Notification intro] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbac771e5cce4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46158acf2457: Update Desktop Notification intro] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46158acf2457
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3414bea827be: Fix run on and split paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3414bea827be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3afc32ebea6b: Fix run on and split paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3afc32ebea6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68285236e920: Proofread desktop notifications adavnaced settings paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68285236e920
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc14ae1c5703c: Fix run on and split paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc14ae1c5703c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba00929f1d2b: Proofread desktop notifications adavnaced settings paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba00929f1d2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeeeba3618402: Proofread desktop notifications adavnaced settings paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeeeba3618402
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL044d6ae6e15b: Update Keyboard and Mouse to include touchpads in summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL044d6ae6e15b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL226fce20650a: Update Keyboard and Mouse to include touchpads in summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL226fce20650a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe639e86d25eb: Update Keyboard and Mouse to include touchpads in summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe639e86d25eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35f1a2d8b23d: Reorder wheel scroll paragraph as this reads better in this order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35f1a2d8b23d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4257528ec01a: Reorder wheel scroll paragraph as this reads better in this order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4257528ec01a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46b3f17ed86e: Reorder wheel scroll paragraph as this reads better in this order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46b3f17ed86e
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64a46dc11f05: Proofread Advanced and Slide Show paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64a46dc11f05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa377dcc58f10: Proofread Advanced and Slide Show paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa377dcc58f10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8bb70997540d: Proofread Advanced and Slide Show paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8bb70997540d
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 You should be able to export Phab data right from S3 using the CLI], E:Context?
<lubot> <teward001> what my point about S3 was is that I don't have the access to it
<lubot> <teward001> and the current S3 keeps deleting stuff :P
<lubot> <teward001> which in turn causes random Phab errors
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL22925be34062: Update how to change date in time and date] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL22925be34062
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4c96636d693: Update how to change date in time and date] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4c96636d693
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3605f2367eb8: Update how to change date in time and date] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3605f2367eb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d010ebe82fd: Full pluralization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d010ebe82fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL915437f41f0c: Full pluralization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL915437f41f0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24fa6328c57d: Full pluralization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24fa6328c57d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4dd161f1e025: Add missing obvious moving desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4dd161f1e025
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf32d4179c6fa: Add missing obvious moving desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf32d4179c6fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20ab6c095fe6: Add missing obvious moving desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20ab6c095fe6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2aa97d9b98d: Proofread hide/show and create new files paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2aa97d9b98d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d17dea934dd: Proofread hide/show and create new files paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d17dea934dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee492ae456d3: Proofread hide/show and create new files paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee492ae456d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe93c268fbff: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe93c268fbff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7feae7686fe7: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7feae7686fe7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb9744ba0650: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb9744ba0650
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d46f122fd0e: Proofread Desktop icon sorting paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d46f122fd0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45077af3b4b9: Proofread Desktop icon sorting paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45077af3b4b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71cf4c6f81dc: Proofread Desktop icon sorting paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71cf4c6f81dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34c5c47e3b4f: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34c5c47e3b4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6eb12f79ff98: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6eb12f79ff98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b76a0e88ad0: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b76a0e88ad0
